# Echtzeitstrategie ist tot und das ist gut so! Kolumne zum darbenden RTS-Genre



## Peter Bathge (24. März 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Echtzeitstrategie ist tot und das ist gut so! Kolumne zum darbenden RTS-Genre* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Echtzeitstrategie ist tot und das ist gut so! Kolumne zum darbenden RTS-Genre*


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. März 2018)

Auch wenn ich die Age of Empires: Definitive Edition gerade wegen seiner Altmodigkeit mag, muss ich Peter doch in großen Teilen zustimmen.
Mir ist Rundenstrategie inzwischen auch viel lieber, weil mir RTS in der Regel viel zu hektisch geworden sind.
Das gilt besonders für Konsorten wie Starcraft, wo nur der Erfolg hat, der am schnellsten seine Finger über die Hotkeys sausen lassen kann.


----------



## MichaelG (24. März 2018)

Echtzeitstrategie ist so leicht wie Klavier zu spielen.

Du mußt nur im richtigen Moment die richtige Taste drücken.


----------



## Spassbremse (24. März 2018)

Volle Zustimmung. Ich mochte RTS, wie AoE, C&C und natürlich CoH immer sehr gerne, aber die unglaubliche Hektik von Spielen wie Starcraft habe ich gehasst wie die Pest.

Ich plane lieber in Ruhe, als hektisch zu reagieren.


----------



## Orzhov (24. März 2018)

Vielleicht könnte Peter sich mal ein Paar der sog. "Grand Strategy" Titel anschauen. Da könnte er bestimmt was finden das ihn anspricht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. März 2018)

Ich bin ein wenig entsetzt darüber dass man sich den Tod eines Genres wünscht bzw. diesen mit offen Armen annimmt. Wenn sich jetzt das Kapitel Adventure-Genre wie um sie Jahrtausendwende wiederholen würde, würdet ihr das auch begrüßen?



Also... Nein. Mit Peters Kolumne kann ich mich absolut nicht anfreunden. Nicht als überzeugter und leidenschaftlicher Spieler.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (24. März 2018)

Finde ich nicht.
Gibt halt die schnelleren und langsamen RTS. Da muss man sich eben entscheiden, was einem eher liegt.

Und Grey Goo, Wargame, Act of Agression, Steel Division, 8-Bit Armies, Forged Battallion, Empires Apart, Tooth and Tail... zeigen doch, dass es noch teils richtig gute Spiele gibt und auch erscheinen werden.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (24. März 2018)

Direkt die Wowereit Nummer? Ein bisschen mehr Toleranz bitte 
Ich finde es schade, voriges Jahr noch habe ich Generals und Emperor: Battle for Dune gezockt. Aber das kommt irgendwann zurück, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## hawkytonk (24. März 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich bin ein wenig entsetzt darüber dass man sich den Tod eines Genres wünscht bzw. diesen mit offen Armen annimmt. Wenn sich jetzt das Kapitel Adventure-Genre wie um sie Jahrtausendwende wiederholen würde, würdet ihr das auch begrüßen?
> 
> 
> 
> Also... Nein. Mit Peters Kolumne kann ich mich absolut nicht anfreunden. Nicht als überzeugter und leidenschaftlicher Spieler.


Ich glaube, der Peter sucht einfach nur ein Bisschen Streit.


----------



## SamuelDonar (24. März 2018)

Ich finde es gut, daß der Redakteur sich hier eine eigene Meinung gebildet hat und diese auch begründen kann. Das Problem sind eben die "Trends" und die "Hypes". Das von außen gemachte oder eingebildete Geschehen, was sich dann im Spielemarkt verwirklichen soll. Irre Kreise hinter der Politik kennen das, diese haben Visionen wohin es mit der Menschheit gehen soll. Im Spielebereich kennt man das aus den Konzernen, wo man ja von EA Seite jüngst die Singleplayerspiele ohne "Open World" totgesagt hat.... hahha   Und nun eben hier der gute Mann, der eine Meinung im Bereich des RTS hat. 

Die Entwicklungen zeigen ja offen an, daß weder das Oldschool RPG noch das RTS sterben wird. Und von dutzenden Millionen potentieller Kunden genau so gespielt werden will wie früher oder eben auch gerne mal etwas anders. Anbei, sollte die Rundenstrategie nicht auch aussterben, weil es nun Echtzeitstrategie gab?


----------



## OldMCJimBob (24. März 2018)

Ich habe vor nem halben Jahr das Starcraft Remaster durchgespielt, und gerade die letzten Missionen von Broodwar waren spielerisch enorm spannend und spaßig. Ich glaube, wirklich gutes RTS ist möglich, aber sehr schwer umzusetzen. Grundsätzlich interessiert mich das Genre aber auch längst nicht mehr so sehr, wie als Teenager. Insofern begrüße ich den Untergang zwar nicht, er stört mich aber auch nicht.


----------



## Dodo1995 (24. März 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich bin ein wenig entsetzt darüber dass man sich den Tod eines Genres wünscht bzw. diesen mit offen Armen annimmt. Wenn sich jetzt das Kapitel Adventure-Genre wie um sie Jahrtausendwende wiederholen würde, würdet ihr das auch begrüßen?
> 
> 
> 
> Also... Nein. Mit Peters Kolumne kann ich mich absolut nicht anfreunden. Nicht als überzeugter und leidenschaftlicher Spieler.




Aber gerade das Adventure Genre starb weil es in den 2000ern einfach seine Existenzberechtigung verlor. Niemand brauchte mehr Spiele die praktisch kein Gameplay hatten wenn doch alle anderen Genres anfingen eine Story zu erzählen. Genres sterben immer dann wenn der Spieler und niemand anderes das Intresse verliert, das RTS Genre leidet darunter das niemand zu wissen scheint wo es hin gehen soll. Die einen machen alles hektischer und streichen komplett Singleplayer was für mich  immmer immer der Kern von RTS war und Multiplayer war mmer nur eine nette Dreingabe.  Der Rest scheint alles zu vergessen was das Genre groß macht und besitzt null taktichen Anspruch wie Spellforce 3.
Auch ich finde das Star Craft 2 das letze wirklich großartige RTS war es gab zwar auch andere gute Titel aber die besaßen alle nicht den Polish eines AAA Titels.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. März 2018)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der Peter sucht einfach nur ein Bisschen Streit.


Nö, er hatte mal wieder Langeweile. Oder ist bei der letzten RTS-Session einfach abgekackt und muss den Frust abbauen.


----------



## Desotho (24. März 2018)

Die Echtzeitstrategie- und Shooter-Schwemme habe ich damals echt als Pest empfunden.


----------



## PackLeader (24. März 2018)

Bin da nicht ganz der gleichen Meinung. Spiele wie Paraworld(bis heute einer meiner lieblingsspiele) hätten viel Story und wenig hektik. Aber auch c und c ist gut und hätte es letzt erst mit Freunden gezockt gehabt. Mit den rundenbasierten kann ich oft nichts anfangen, da mir die action fehlt auf lange Sicht.  Am liebsten Spiel ich aber auch mittlerweile rollenspiele/Open World wie Sleeping Dogs,Watch Dogs, Horizon Zero dawn, Fallout etc.


----------



## Batze (24. März 2018)

Ich denke was dem Genre fehlt, jedenfalls im SP, sind die Spiele wo es eine Gute Story mit Figuren gibt mit denen man sich auch identifizieren kann. Die Geniale Story rund um Arthas in Warcraft 3, oder auch Kane als Bösewicht in C&C.
Im MP muss ich Peter da zustimmen, diese Hektik Pur mochte ich selbst zu den Hochzeiten des Genres noch nie. Dann lieber eine Runde Skirmish wo ich mir meist das Schlachtfeld und die Gegner nach meinem Gusto zusammenbauen konnte.


----------



## Schalkmund (24. März 2018)

Und wann kommen Dune 3 und Warcraft 4?


----------



## MichaelG (24. März 2018)

Gute RTS sind echt rar geworden. Mich hat es auch gestört, wohin sich C&C entwickelt hatte. Die klassischen C&C waren mit meine Lieblingsspiele und ich würde mich freuen wenn ein neuer Teil statt im Stil von C&C Tiberian Twilight ein Teil wie C&C Tiberiumkonflikt oder Kanes Rache erscheinen würde. Das waren für mich so die Highlights der C&C-Historie. Generals konnte ich nicht viel abgewinnen.

Ich habe auch WC3 geliebt. Daß danach ein World of WC erschienen ist und deshalb bislang noch kein WC4 habe ich Blizzard noch nicht verziehen. Die Dune-Reihe war auch so einer meiner Favoriten.

Insbesondere das Stein/Papier/Schere-Prinzip von einigen RTS fand ich super. Für jede Waffe gab es eine entsprechende Abwehrmöglichkeit. Und bis auf Ausnahmen war man nur erfolgreich, wenn man eine gemischte Truppe aufgebaut hat (gut C&C ging auch via Massenproduktion, keine Frage).

Der letzte richtig gute RTS-Titel war meiner Meinung nach CoH 2. Die Luft ist diesbezüglich (wenn man zum Vergleich die 1990er bis Anfang 2000er Jahre hernimmt) echt dünn geworden.

Was man noch mit in die Waagschale werfen kann wäre die Hearts of Iron-Reihe. Diese gehört meines Erachtens (eigentlich) auch mit in die Kategorie RTS, wenn auch anders aufgebaut als ein C&C oder Dune. Zudem um einiges komplexer und auch schwieriger. Und diese Spielereihe ist auch ein Highlight. Leicht zu erlernen aber schwer zu meistern.

Und ich würde die Begrabung des Genres schon als großen Verlust ansehen. Aber vermutlich ist die jüngere Gamergeneration anders gepolt und hat an solchen Titeln kein Interesse.

Rundenbasierende Strategie hat auch ihren (eigenen) Reiz und ich würde diese aber nicht eintauschen wollen. Ebenso umgekehrt nicht. Beide haben ihre Berechtigung. Ich denke da nur an Highlights wie Jagged Alliance 1/2/Unfinished Business. Aber auch Titel wie Fallout 1/2/Wasteland 1/2 bauten auf dem Prinzip auf. Nicht zu vergessen die XCOM-Reihe.

Thandor hatte ich damals auch gemocht. Wenn das Spiel auch kein richtiges Ende hatte, Missionen sich wiederholt hatten u.s.w.

Der Reiz der Strategiespiele besteht ja ausgerechnet auch mit darin, daß es diese unterschiedlichen Varianten gibt. Mit geringerem Angebot auf dem Markt würde das Genre Strategie sehr viel verlieren und selbst darunter leiden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. März 2018)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht.
> Gibt halt die schnelleren und langsamen RTS. Da muss man sich eben entscheiden, was einem eher liegt.
> 
> Und Grey Goo, Wargame, Act of Agression, Steel Division, 8-Bit Armies, Forged Battallion, Empires Apart, Tooth and Tail... zeigen doch, dass es noch teils richtig gute Spiele gibt und auch erscheinen werden.


Und die beiden "Halo Wars"-Teile nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. März 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich bin ein wenig entsetzt darüber dass man sich den Tod eines Genres wünscht bzw. diesen mit offen Armen annimmt.
> Also... Nein. Mit Peters Kolumne kann ich mich absolut nicht anfreunden. Nicht als überzeugter und leidenschaftlicher Spieler.


Am Ende kommt er dann direkt auf dem Boden zurück.


> Kein stures Festhalten an altmodischen Genre-Konventionen, nur weil es "früher auch so war"
> Moderne Komfortfunktionen sind kein Teufelswerk, sondern ein Muss!
> Gleichzeitig aber bitte auch nicht alle Prinzipien verraten, welche die besten RTS-Spiele ausmachen (siehe Dawn of War 3 und der MOBA-Wahn).
> Eine spannende, modern inszenierte Geschichte mit Zwischensequenzen und interessanten Charakteren (Hallo, Starcraft 2-Trilogie!)
> Abwechslungsreiche Missionen, die über das "Zerstöre die gegnerische Basis"-Prinzip hinausgehen


Das trifft es größtenteils schon ganz gut.
Der Ruf nach Komfort kann sehr schnell nach hinten losgehen, ich hätte gerne auch Kleinteiligere Einheiten a la Anihilation, Earth 2160

MMn war Halo Wars 2 schon recht cool:
+ die Story passte und war super inszeniert,
+ die Graphik klasse
+ diverse verschiedene Einheiten die für mehr langten als die Finger einer Hand zu bestücken
jedoch
- zu wenig Missionen
- aufs mMn absoluten Minimum reduzierten Basisbau
- Story setzt viel aus dem Halo Universe vorraus
- ungeliebter MS Store




Orzhov schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte Peter sich mal ein Paar der sog. "Grand Strategy" Titel anschauen. Da könnte er bestimmt was finden das ihn anspricht.


Jo, ich kenne da so einige Titel wo mir nur nach dem rechtzeigen liegenlassen größerer Schaden erspart wurde




sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nö, er hatte mal wieder Langeweile. Oder ist bei der letzten RTS-Session einfach abgekackt und muss den Frust abbauen.


Nö, er wollte nur mal wieder viel Klicks generieren indem er mit der Überschrift "auf die  leckere Torte kackt".
Immerhin fängt er sich zum Schluß und "wischt sachlich ab".

Das mit dem älterwerden und dem Schrei nach mehr Ruhe ... klar kann man sich kein Reaktionsmessen mit 20ern mehr leisten, aber der Schrei nach mehr Komfort kann irgendwo bei dem Inhalt hier landen:  *<Spiel abschließen>*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. März 2018)

Vor allem dieses "Zuviel Hektik"-Argument... 

Dann muss man wenn schon  auch konsequent sein und alles meiden was den Adrenalin-Spiegel ansatzweise in die Höhe treibt. Sprich:

Egoshooter - Weg!
Action-Adventures der schnelleren Sorte - Weg!
Prügelspiele - Weg!
... Na, merkt du was, Peter?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. März 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Gute RTS sind echt rar geworden. Mich hat es auch gestört, wohin sich C&C entwickelt hatte. Die klassischen C&C waren mit meine Lieblingsspiele und ich würde mich freuen wenn ein neuer Teil statt im Stil von C&C Tiberian Twilight ein Teil wie C&C Tiberiumkonflikt oder Kanes Rache erscheinen würde.


Unterschreibe ich so direkt.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Generals konnte ich nicht viel abgewinnen.


Dabei war hier sowohl SP als auch MP sehr gut, klar die Zwischensequenzen "fehlten" und die Zensurersion hat dem nicht so gut getan.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich habe auch WC3 geliebt. Daß danach ein World of WC erschienen ist und deshalb bislang noch kein WC4 habe ich Blizzard noch nicht verziehen. Die Dune-Reihe war auch so einer meiner Favoriten


 WC3 fand ich wegen der damals schon altbackenen Auflösung bicht so.
Bei Dune können wir im Falle der Neuverfilmung ja wieder hoffen.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Insbesondere das Stein/Papier/Schere-Prinzip von einigen RTS fand ich super. Für jede Waffe gab es eine entsprechende Abwehrmöglichkeit. Und bis auf Ausnahmen war man nur erfolgreich, wenn man eine gemischte Truppe aufgebaut hat (gut C&C ging auch via Massenproduktion, keine Frage.


Mir hat Earth 2160 bei der Einheitenkomposition sehr gefallen und Metal Fatigue bei der Mechausstattung



MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber vermutlich ist die jüngere Gamergeneration anders gepolt und hat an solchen Titeln kein Interesse.


Es gibt halt viel mehr Leute die sich super"individuell" von einem frisch erschaffenen Trend zum anderen bewegen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. März 2018)

Ich finde auch dass die Problematik nicht an RTS-Genre selbst liegt, sondern in der Tatsache begründet dass die früheren, bekannten und vor allem beliebten Lieferanten solcher Spiele entweder nicht mehr existieren oder die noch Bestehenden auf andere Genres gewechselt sind. Was bleibt sind halt nur die wenigen Ausnahmen die wir Indie- oder nur mittelgroßen Studios verdanken.


----------



## MichaelG (24. März 2018)

Stimmt die Earth 2150/2160-Teile und Moon haben mir auch gut gefallen. Waren richtig geniale RTS.


----------



## MichaelG (24. März 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich finde auch dass die Problematik nicht an RTS-Genre selbst liegt, sondern in der Tatsache begründet dass die früheren, bekannten und vor allem beliebten Lieferanten solcher Spiele entweder nicht mehr existieren oder die noch Bestehenden auf andere Genres gewechselt sind. Was bleibt sind halt nur die wenigen Ausnahmen die wir Indie- oder nur mittelgroßen Studios verdanken.



Jepp. Ich sage nur Westwood.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. März 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Vor allem dieses "Zuviel Hektik"-Argument...
> 
> Dann muss man wenn schon  auch konsequent sein und alles meiden was den Adrenalin-Spiegel ansatzweise in die Höhe treibt. Sprich:
> 
> ...



Das ist doch aber Blödsinn.
In einem Shooter oder Action-Adventure habe ich in der Regel nur meine eigene Spielfigur zu steuern.
In einem RTS sind es meist dutzende von Einheiten, diverse Baugebäude, vermutlich noch auf verschiedene Basen verteilt und eine Horde von Arbeitern und das alles im Optimalfall gleichzeitig.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. März 2018)

Mit RTS-Games konnte ich nie wirklich viel anfangen. Mir fiel es schon immer schwer, in sekundenschnelle taktische Entscheidungen zu treffen. Das einzige RTS, was ich jemals intensiv gespielt habe, ist WarCraft 3 und das auch nur wegen der Story, die heute noch zu den besten der Gaminggeschichte gehört. 

Strategie war aber generell nie mein Genre, ob nun RTS oder Rundenbasiert. Allerdings habe ich die Total War-Reihe, allen voran Medieval 2, echt geliebt und förmlich verschlungen.


----------



## Tori1 (24. März 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das ist doch aber Blödsinn.
> In einem Shooter oder Action-Adventure habe ich in der Regel nur meine eigene Spielfigur zu steuern.
> In einem RTS sind es meist dutzende von Einheiten, diverse Baugebäude, vermutlich noch auf verschiedene Basen verteilt und eine Horde von Arbeitern und das alles im Optimalfall gleichzeitig.



Ich bin da ganz bei dir. Ich spiele derzeit They Are Billions das Game hat alles was ein RTS auch hat aber man kann mit Shift pausieren und Micromanagement betreiben.
Und wer jetz kommt und mir erzählt das das Spiel dadurch zu einfach wird der hat TAB noch nie gespielt, der Durchschnitsspieler wird auf mittlerem Schwierigkeitsgrad bereits gut ins schwitzen kommen


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. März 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das ist doch aber Blödsinn.
> In einem Shooter oder Action-Adventure habe ich in der Regel nur meine eigene Spielfigur zu steuern.
> In einem RTS sind es meist dutzende von Einheiten, diverse Baugebäude, vermutlich noch auf verschiedene Basen verteilt und eine Horde von Arbeitern und das alles im Optimalfall gleichzeitig.


Ich glaube Du hast die Kurve mit dem Älter und Reaktionsschwächer werden nicht bekommen. 

Darauf die Anspielung !


----------



## PackLeader (24. März 2018)

Kennt einer von euch eigentlich noch Paraworld? Wundert mich, dass es keiner erwähnt. Waren glaube ich sogar deutsche Entwickler die Pleite gingen. War eigentlich immer der Geheimtipp schlechthin früher


----------



## Worrel (24. März 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das ist doch aber Blödsinn.
> In einem Shooter oder Action-Adventure habe ich in der Regel nur meine eigene Spielfigur zu steuern.
> In einem RTS sind es meist dutzende von Einheiten, diverse Baugebäude, vermutlich noch auf verschiedene Basen verteilt und eine Horde von Arbeitern und das alles im Optimalfall gleichzeitig.


Das ist aber bloß eine Hürde für Leute, die sich nicht einarbeiten wollen. 

Und selbst das muß man für höhere Spiellevel *in jedem Spiel *machen, um kompetetiv mithalten zu können: Wer nicht weiß, wie er einen Rocket Jump macht, um an das Powerup hinter der Ecke zu kommen, wird in der jeweiligen Profiliga ebensowenig einen Fuß in die Tür bekommen wie jemand, der nicht weiß, daß der Angriff X den Schaden verdoppelt, wenn schon ein Blutungseffekt auf dem Gegner ist.

Und es gibt ja diverse Hilfmittel, die zur besseren Organisation/Übersicht beitragen, zB:
- frei belegbare Gruppen und Kamerapositionen
- einstellbare Patroullienrouten
- frei definierbare Kommandoketten ("gehe dorthin, greife dann da an und baue danach dort ein neues Kommandozentrum")
- Hotkey für die aktuelle "wir werden angegriffen" Meldung
- Gebäude, die man sich in Gruppen zusammen auf einen Hotkey legen kann (zB alle Upgrade erforschenden Gebäude in SCII, die man dann nach Gebäudetyp durchtabben kann)
- Taste, mit der man alle Kampfeinheiten auswählen kann
...

So besonders hektisch ist SCII beispielsweise gar nicht. Ich halte ja auch die APMs dort außerhalb von kritischen Kämpfen für völlig überbewertet. Wenn man sich da mal einen Stream anschaut, klickt der jeweilige Spieler dann zigmal in der der Sekunde in der Gegend rum, obwohl ein Klick / 10 Sekunden exakt dasselbe fabriziert hätte ...


----------



## Batze (24. März 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Stimmt die Earth 2150/2160-Teile und Moon haben mir auch gut gefallen. Waren richtig geniale RTS.



Oh ja, die Teile waren Genial. Ich oute mich mal als Tunnelbohr Meister.


----------



## 1xok (24. März 2018)

Na ja, früher gab es nicht so viele tolle Spiele. Die Auswahl war einfach viel geringer und die im Kommentar genannten Spiele stachen hervor. Heute werden eher MOBAs wie Dota 2 gespielt, die die SinglePlayer Games von damals ein Stück weit verdrängt haben.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (24. März 2018)

Hach ja, RTS war früher eines meiner liebsten Genres. Heute kann ich dem so nix mehr abgewinnen, es fehlt einfach irgendwas. Was genau? Ich weiß es nicht.
Es ist einfach zu hektisch und unübersichtlich für mich geworden. Man muss zig Sachen gleichzeitig machen und dafür fehlt mir heute einfach die Lust für in dem Genre.
Kompetitiv war ich damals schon nicht unterwegs, dafür fehlte mir einfach der Skill. 
Ob RTS stirbt? Eher nicht, aber es hat nicht mehr die Bedeutung wie früher. Hin und wieder wird wohl noch ein guter/großer Titel dort rauskommen, aber sonst ist das Genre bedeutungslos.
Ist den klassischen Adventures ja auch so ergangen.
Evtl. wird RTS in Kombination mit anderen Gernes ja irgendwie etwas neues erfinden. Der Commander-Modus in BF4 war ja z.B. sowas ähnliches, nur hatte man dort keine Möglichkeit die Squads irgendwie vernünftig zu lenken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. März 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das ist doch aber Blödsinn.
> In einem Shooter oder Action-Adventure habe ich in der Regel nur meine eigene Spielfigur zu steuern.


Ich rede nicht von Figurensteuerung, sondern von der Spielhektik an sich. In geradlinigen FPS und kampfbetonten AAs kann es ebenfalls sehr, wenn nicht gar äußerst hektisch zugehen wenn man von Gegner umzingelt oder allseitig beschossen wird. Oder willst du da widersprechen?! Was meinst du warum ich in seltensten Fällen Egoshooter anrühre? Aus genau DIESEM Grund. 


> In einem RTS sind es meist dutzende von Einheiten, diverse Baugebäude, vermutlich noch auf verschiedene Basen verteilt und eine Horde von Arbeitern und das alles im Optimalfall gleichzeitig.


Erstens ist das kein  Blödsinn und zweitens hast du meine Aussage nicht verstanden. Ich sprach von allgemein spielerischer Hektik, und davon ist logischerweise irgendwie jedes Spielart betroffen die in Echtzeit abläuft.
Und mal ganz ehrlich: Was ist an RTS ernsthaft hektisch? Nicht der Basenbau, nicht die Einheitenproduktion, nicht das Ausweiten der eigenen Armee, sondern höchstens die Reaktion auf Gegner-Angriffe, der eigene Sturm oder zeitkritische Missionen. So zumindest hab ich es in meiner heissesten RTS-Zockerzeit empfunden. Das einzige RTS das mir seinerzeit (und vor etwa 2 Jahren wieder) richtige Schweißperlen abverlangt hat war "Z". 

Und überhaupt, gerade die Reaktionsschnelle wird ja von RTS-Spielen verlangt, es werden blitzschnelle Entscheidungen und fixe Planungen/Überlegungen verlangt. Das liegt in der Natur des Genres. Die Kolumnen-Aussage Rundenstrategie sei besser, DAS ist Blödsinn. Es sind grundverschiedene Strategie-Arten die auf eigene Reglements fußem. Es ist doch klar dass man sich im RTS nicht gemütlich und minutenlang die neuen Schritte überlegen kann, da hat man sich das vollkommen falsche Genre ausgesucht.


----------



## Lotzi (24. März 2018)

Ich konnte mit Rundenstrategie noch nie was anfangen. Bin auch schon älter, evtl. liegt es daran.


----------



## Shotay3 (24. März 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Kolumnen-Aussage Rundenstrategie sei besser, DAS ist Blödsinn.



Tendenziell stehe ich auf deiner Seite, aber wie manche schon korrigiert haben, Peter kratzt ja die Kurve und sagt ja auch am Ende, sein früheres Ich würde es nicht begreifen. 

Die Kolumnen-Aussage lautet NICHT, Rundenstrategie SEI besser, sonder Rundenstrategie gefalle IHM besser. Ich glaub auch ein Redakteur darf hier und da, vor allem in einer Kolumne, eine persönliche Meinung vertreten, sofern 
diese nicht als die allgemein hin richtige verkauft wird. Das tut er hier ja gar nicht. 

Aber wie gesagt, ich schließe mich dir an. Habe es erst gestern nochmal mit Runden-Strategie versucht, mit dem mittlerweile F2P Titel Atlas Reactor. Gut, dieser ist nicht so ruhig, wie beispielsweise ein XCOM, dennoch, definitiv kein Genre für mich. 
Ich schlafe ein, wenn ich jedem Modell bei seiner Aktion zu schauen muss, nachdem ich meinen Spielzug abgesegnet habe und ich im Endeffekt nichts mehr steuere, und das ganze mit 2-3 Klicks bewältigt habe.  Es ist mir echt zu wider, ganz merkwürdig, 
aber es hat mich fast innerlich aggressiv gemacht dabei zuzuschauen. Ich scheine keine Geduld dafür aufbringen zu können, aber das ist auch nur ganz meine persönliche verquere Einstellung. Jeder der Spaß dran hat, sei es gegönnt!

Aber Peter trifft insofern den Ton, dass das RTS Genre in letzter Zeit nichts weltbewegendes auf den Markt gebracht hat. Zurecht spricht er aber kleine Hoffnungsträger an (Iron Harvest, AoE 4 etc.) und nennt Punkte, die tatsächlich den Kern von RTS doch gut treffen und diese Spiele in gewisser Form umsetzen und erfüllen sollten. 
Die Aussage, RTS sei Tod, ist natürlich eine gewagte Stichelei, Herr Bathge!  Ich wollte beim lesen des Titels auch schon dazu aufrufen die Fackeln und Mistgabeln wieder aus dem Keller zu holen. Aber siehe da, es funktioniert, der Artikel wird viel gelesen und diskutiert. Er hat hier also lediglich seinen Job für die PCG gut umgesetzt 

Ich denke einfach, RTS hat natürlich nicht mehr so ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal wie es früher hatte. Heute gibt es ganz andere Möglichkeiten tiefgründige 3D Welten zu schaffen und Geschichten zu erzählen, wie es damals WC3 und CnC gemacht haben. Hätte man im Jahr 2000 Versucht WC3 als Adventure/OpenWorld/RPG/Ego-Shooter/Sucht-es-euch-aus herzustellen, wäre 
das dank technischer Begrenzungen schlicht nicht möglich gewesen. Damals funktionierte RTS im Verhältnis zu eben diesen anderen Titeln unheimlich gut, ließ Abstriche bei Grafik und Technik zu, ohne die Immersion zu stören, und lief dennoch auf den meisten heimischen Rechnern ohne Probleme. 

Möchte man also heutzutage etwas im RTS liefern, Bedarf es für mich, so wie Herrn Bathge wohl eine hochwertige Produktion á la Starcraft II, das wohl für mich auch letzte RTS wo ich die Story mit Spannung durchgespielt habe. Sogern ich beide CoH Teile Spiele, der zweite hat mich nicht Ansatzweise mehr in die Kampagne gezogen und dient für mich nur als Multiplayer-Geplenkel mit Freuden. Der Anspruch an dem Genre ist einfach wahnsinnig hoch geworden. Und es gibt eben wenige die sich daran wagen, und oft fehlen diesen (womöglich auch unverdienter Weise) die Mittel dazu. Wie mich alleine die Zwischensequenzen in Starcraft mitgerissen haben, aber mein Gott was muss so ein Spiel in der Produktion kosten. Sowas kann halt auch nur ein Riese wie Blizzard stemmen. 

Schade, das es eben kein Westwood mehr gibt, welches ein Publisher erkennt und akzeptiert, als das was es ist, und solchen Entwicklern mal freien lauf lässt. #MehrWeidehaltungFürGames-Entwickler!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. März 2018)

Lotzi schrieb:


> Ich konnte mit Rundenstrategie noch nie was anfangen. Bin auch schon älter, evtl. liegt es daran.


Ich für meinen Teil bin sehr spät auf den Geschmack gekommen, was aber nix mit dem Alter zu tun hat. Ich hab dem Genre einfach ne Chance gegeben, und ja, auf seine eigene Art ist Rundenstrategie auch spannend. Nur bloss nicht jedes Spiel.
Bislang hab ich nur "Steamworld Heist" und "XCOM - Enemy Unknown" mit Begeisterung gespielt, die 20 Jahre davor konnte ich nix damit anfangen. "Battle Isle", das Ur-"XCOM", "Panzer General" und wie sie alle heissen, davon hab ich absolut nix angerührt, und  von "Civilization" will ich erst gar nicht anfangen, das ist für mich die langweiligste Art von Strategie der ich absolut nix abgewinnen kann... Ich glaube, die einzige Ausnahme in den 1990ern war "Gorky 17", aber da hat mich in erster Linie die Story mitgerissen, ansonsten war mir das Genre zu trocken, weil es einfach selten eine echte Story gab.
Wobei ich nicht ausschließen will dass ich mich dem Rundenstrategie-Genre mehr öffnen würde, im Gegenteil, "XCOM 2" und "Hard West" liegen quasi bereit und warten darauf von mir in nächster Zeit angefasst zu werden. 

Echtzeit dagegen hab ich auch nach dem Ende von "C&C" und "WarCraft"  sehr gerne, ich packe immer wieder regelmäßig das alte "Dune 2(000)" aus oder meinen C&C-Liebling "Red Alert 1". Diesen Nervenkitzel den nur die Echtzeit bieten kann, das kann kein Rundenstrategie-Titel in ähnlicher Intensität vermitteln. Irgendwann nehme ich mir auch die Zeit für "Grey Goo" und "Halo Wars 2". Sind beide in meiner Spielbibliothek vertreten, ich kann bloss nicht alles gleichzeitig spielen, das ist mein persönliches Problem.


----------



## MichaelG (24. März 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht von Figurensteuerung, sondern von der Spielhektik an sich. In geradlinigen FPS und kampfbetonten AAs kann es sehr wohl hektisch zugehen wenn man von Gegner umzingelt oder allseitig beschossen wird. Oder willst du da widersprechen?!


 Ich sage nur COD oder BF Multiplayer. Dort geht es ab wie unter AHDS. Da ist nichts mit taktisch und beschaulich. Das ist mir persönlich auch schon teils zu fix.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Erstens ist das kein  Blödsinn und zweitens hast du meine Aussage nicht verstanden. Ich sprach von allgemein spielerischer Hektik, und davon ist logischerweise irgendwie jedes Spielart betroffen die in Echtzeit abläuft.[/spoiler]
> 
> Sehe ich genauso. Insbesondere im MP/Koop gegen KI z.B. mag ich nicht zu spielen weil die Spieler ihre Hektik teils darauf übertragen obwohl man dort auch behutsamer und ruhiger vorgehen könnte. Ich habe z.B. bei AC Origins nicht umsonst 170 h verbraten. Und da habe ich noch nicht mal alle Rennen im Hippodrom gemacht (muß ich noch). Andere Spieler haben vielleicht nur die Hälfte der Zeit gebraucht. Aber die lassen entweder Nebenmissionen liegen oder rennen durch die Level. Daher bestimme ich bei solchen Spielen gern mein eigenes Tempo. Und da liege ich in der Spieldauer regelmäßig über den gemachten Angaben. Weil ich die Spiele ruhig angehe. Das Leben ist hektisch genug. Und ich bin eigentlich ansonsten auch kein Mensch, der Langsamkeit abkann. Schlaftabletten regen mich auf. Wenn einer vor mir auf der Autobahn bei freigegebener Strecke einen Lkw überholen will mit 90 bekomme ich Kreislauf. Da ist wahrscheinlich das Zocken ein Gegenpol. Da will ich es ruhiger angehen lassen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2018)

Also, ich finde, dass man das nicht pauschalisieren kann. RTS im *Multiplayer *wie bei SC2, das ist mir zu blöde, das ist Hektik pur. Aber die Kampagne bei SC2 fand ich super als RTS - klar kommen dann auch mal "Ströme" vom Gegner an, aber man hat genug Zeit, etwas aufzubauen, außer vlt. wenn man eine Mission das erste Mal spielt und von etwas überrascht wird. Bei so was wie Company of Heroes oder Sudden Strike 4 kann man erst Recht "in Ruhe" vorgehen, und auch der RTS-Part der Total War-Reihe hat mit Hektik an sich rein gar nichts zu tun. 

Da sollte man also differenzieren.   Ich spiele RTS nie im Multiplayer, da ich da eh weiß, dass man es immer wieder mit "Freaks" zu tun bekommt, die genau wissen, in welcher Reihenfolge sie was bauen müssen und dies auch auf die Zehntelsekunde genau timen, um vlt schon nach 5 Minuten mit 10 Soldaten anzukommen, während ich erst 4 hab, und schon ist die Partie beendet... das ist völlig sinnfrei.

Bei nem Shooter hingegen kämpfen alle mit gleichen Waffen, da entscheidet eine Mischung aus Reaktionszeit und klugem Vorgehen. Wenn man die Map noch nicht kennt, dann kommt das auch noch dazu, aber nach 5-6 Matches auf einer Map kennt man die ja. Ich bin mit meinen 43 Jahren bei CoD WWII fast immer in den Top3 meines Teams, obwohl ich oft häufiger sterbe als zu "killen", aber ich mache eben Punkte und spiele vor allem Domination. Und gar nicht mal selten hab ich sogar so was wie 35 zu 20 Kills oder so, trotz "Kiddies" als Gegner


----------



## Hjorgar (24. März 2018)

Immer wieder amüsant zu beobachten, wie manche Spieler schon zwanghaft in Schnappatmung verfallen, wenn etwas gegen ihr geliebtes Genre geschrieben wird. Dabei schreibt unser "alternder" Peter doch deutlich, dass es ihm um SEINE Einstellung und SEINE Veränderung der Spielweise geht.
Dazu kann ich nur sagen, willkommen im Club Peter.  Ich spiele jetzt seit 1994 am PC, damals begann alles mit einem Intel Pentium von Escom incl. Colonization. Wenn ich zurück blicke, sehe ich ganz deutlich, wie mein Spielverhalten und meine Spielvorlieben sich verändert haben. 
Es fängt damit an, dass wir damals in Meridian59 und auch noch in Anarchy Online stundenlang RP gemacht haben, ohne irgendwelche Mobs zu töten. Wenn ich heute mit Freunden durch Mittelerde, die Welt Secret Worlds oder SWtORs ziehe, dann möchte ich Erfolge erzielen und nicht mehr stundenlang labern.
Warcraft 3 war auch für mich ein absoluter Meilenstein und wir haben viele Nächte durchgemacht, weil mein Kumpel irgendwie immer die bessere Strategie hatte und ich ihn unbedingt mal schlagen wollte. Heute komme ich an das Genre nicht mehr heran.

Meine Vermutung ist tatsächlich, dass es weniger an den Spielen liegt, sondern an unserem zurückgelegten Weg. Wir haben schon vieles gesehen, vielen Mist mitgemacht und mit vielen Spielen sehr viel Geduld gehabt. Irgendwann wird man halt auch "verwöhnt" und nutzt gebotenen Komfort dankbar. Das ist der Lauf des Lebens, alles ist in Veränderung, auch wir. Aber ganz ehrlich, ich finde das gut so!


----------



## Zybba (24. März 2018)

Mir gefällt Rundenstrategie auch deutlich besser.
Dennoch spiele ich auch immer wieder aktuelle RTS. Die von Peter gewünschte Abwechslung in Missionen stört mich aber zuweilen.
Die Entwickler sorgen auf jeden Fall dafür, dass immer etwas zu tun ist. Allerdings hat das für mich nicht mehr viel damit zu tun, in Ruhe eine Basis hochzuziehen und diese auszubauen.
Das hat mir früher immer Freude bereitet.
Heute lässt das Missionsdesign das meist nicht mehr zu.

Vielleicht sollte ich auch eher City Skylines spielen.
Aber da kann man seine Mauern nicht mit Teslaspulen und Hundepatrouillen versehen. 




			
				 Peter Bathge schrieb:
			
		

> Warcraft 3, ein unumstrittenes Meisterwerk, das in Sachen Inszenierung und Missionsdesign neue Maßstäbe setzte.


Ich hatte ganz vergessen, dass das der offizielle deutsche Titel war. 



			
				 Peter Bathge schrieb:
			
		

> Zerlingen


----------



## Orzhov (24. März 2018)

Ich hab jetzt einfach mal eine etwas eigenwilige Idee.

Jeder der möchte das Peter jetzt mal eine positive Kolumne über ein Genre seiner Wahl schreibt liked diesen Kommentar. Vielleicht kommen ja genug zusammen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (24. März 2018)

Für Single-Player hat mir Rundenstrategie eigentlich schon immer besser gefallen. Ist einfach gemütlicher. Im Multiplayer stößt man damit jedoch schnell an Grenzen, weil man ständig auf irgendwen warten muss. Es lassen sich zwar meist Zeitlimits einstellen, aber die laufen ja dem eigentlichen Spielprinzip zuwider, weil dann doch wieder derjenige im Vorteil ist, der schneller klickt


----------



## Wut-Gamer (24. März 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Da sollte man also differenzieren.   Ich spiele RTS nie im Multiplayer, da ich da eh weiß, dass man es immer wieder mit "Freaks" zu tun bekommt, die genau wissen, in welcher Reihenfolge sie was bauen müssen und dies auch auf die Zehntelsekunde genau timen, um vlt schon nach 5 Minuten mit 10 Soldaten anzukommen, während ich erst 4 hab, und schon ist die Partie beendet... das ist völlig sinnfrei.



Ich finde hier kann man ruhig noch ein bisschen mehr differenzieren, weil Multiplayer muss ja nicht unbedingt anonym über die Machtmaking-Funktion erfolgen. Man kann sich ja auch mal mit ein paar Kumpels verabreden und ein Wochenende lang eine ausgedehnte Partie _Sins of a Solar Empire_ gegen die KI spielen...


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich finde hier kann man ruhig noch ein bisschen mehr differenzieren, weil Multiplayer muss ja nicht unbedingt anonym über die Machtmaking-Funktion erfolgen. Man kann sich ja auch mal mit ein paar Kumpels verabreden und ein Wochenende lang eine ausgedehnte Partie _Sins of a Solar Empire_ gegen die KI spielen...


 ja sicher, und SoSE ist ja zudem nochmal was ganz anderes als SC. 

Aber ein typisches klassisches RTS: selbst mit Kumpels führt das idR dazu, weil man ja nicht "gleichgut" ist, dass dann eben nicht nach 5 Minuten, sondern nach verabredeten zB 20 Min ein erster Angriff kommt - und einer eben dann trotzdem die klar überlegene Armee hat und das Spiel zu ende ist, ohne dass man auf Grund von taktischem Geschick gewissen kann...  Multiplayer vs KI wiederum, das wäre dann auch eine gute Option.


----------



## Aenur86 (24. März 2018)

Hmm. 
Zur Ü30 Sparte gehöre ich mitlerweile auch und in meiner Zeit mit der Maus iin der Hand habe ich so einiges wie diesen Artikel gelesen. Zunächst wurde der Tod von Rundenspielen proklamiert - jene spiele die hier im Artikel als der neue Zeitgeist gepriesen werden. Panzer General 3D im Strategiebereich, Jagged Alliance 2 im Taktikbereich wurden als Relikte vergangener Zeiten bezeichnet.  Gerade bei den Taktikspielen gelang eine vernünftige Echtzeit umsetzung bis zuletzt nicht, sieht man von schwer(st) gemoddeten Spielen aus Russland ab (7.62). Wenig später kam das vermeintliche Ende der klassichen RPGs - etwas wie die Baldurs Gate Reihe schien es nie wieder zu geben.  Statt der gewohnten Iso-Perspektive wurde man mit Titeln beworfen die ein schwammiges 3D Erlebnis boten, deren Charaktervielfalt sich auf drei Klassen mit zwei sehr rigiden Skillbäumen beschrenkte und bei denen "Story" nur eine schlechte Ausrede für Hack&Slay waren. Es gab wenige nennenswerte Ausnahmen, die allerdings sofort mit Fortsetzungne beehrt wurden die nahezu alles gute revidierten um auf den Konsolen besser punktne zu können. Die großen Studios haben bis heute nicht begriffen, dass dies nicht der einzige Weg zum Glück ist...oder vielleicht heute auch nciht mehr der richtige Weg. Kickstarter und kleine Studios waren es dann die sich etwas trauten und die alten Konzepte mit modernem Schliff wieder aufgegriffen haben. Wastelands 2 wird kaum die Verkaufszahlen angeführt haben, lieferte aber wohl genpgend Spielern das was sie vermissten und dürfte somit zumindest rentabel gewesen sein, Pillars of Eternity zeigte dann, dass genau jenes alte Rezept das in Baldurs Tor seinen Anfang hatte auch heute noch für Titelseiten taugt und neben bezahlten Erweiterungen, welche die Bezeichnung Add-on statt DLC verdienen, auch eine Vortsetzung bekommen. 
Als Ü40 Gamer bekommen wir dann vielelicht auch wieder RTS Titel die erfolgreich das Alte in die Moderne bringen.


----------



## Aenur86 (24. März 2018)

Wobei Wargame=> AOA=> SD  in komprimierter Form doch genau zeigt in welche Richtung es ging.  Selbst steel Division, das wieder näher an das Wargame Prinzip heran sollte ist im Bergleich zu Wargame so sehr verwässert, dass es im Sumpf der RTS Spiele mit niedrigem Anspruch untergeht.


----------



## SamuelDonar (24. März 2018)

Ziemlich klar formuliert, am faktischen. Sehr erfreulich.


----------



## pcg-veteran (24. März 2018)

Bei RTS-Spielen sollte man unterscheiden zwischen Spielen, die den Spieler das Spiel pausieren lassen und ihm dabei erlauben, die Lage zu analysieren und Befehle zu geben (wie zB AoE2) und Spielen, die dem Spieler bei einer Pause gar nichts erlauben (wie SC2, vermutlich wegen E-Sport). 

Im Grunde genommen sind Strategiespiele wie Hearts of Iron auch RTS-Spiele, da sie ja in Echtzeit ablaufen, aber durch das regelmäßige Pausieren nimmt man sie eher als nicht-RT-Strategiespiele wahr.

Rundenbasierte Spiele haben zusätzlich meist den Vorteil des Tile-basierten Spielfeldes, welches Ordnung in die Welt bringt und das pixelgenaue Platzieren von Einheiten unnötig macht. Distanzen und Platzierungen sind durch die Feldaufteilung leicht abzuzählen und zu erkennen.
Einheiten in rundenbasierten Spielen entsprechen oft einer ganzen Gruppe von kleinen Einheiten aus einem RTS-Spiel und bewegen sich und kämpfen in Formation, zB eine Infanterie-Einheit = 10 Infanteristen. Dabei besteht dann auch nicht die Gefahr, daß sich einzelne Soldaten unterwegs verlaufen etc. Das Handling ist für den Spieler meist etwas ökonomischer.
 In Squad-basierten Spielen wie Jagged Alliance oder X-Com steuert man hingegen einzelne (individuelle) Söldner. Diese Spiele gibt es auch zum Teil Rundenbasiert, zum Teil in Echtzeit und zum Teil gemischt. So kann man in JA2 (Tile-basiert) einen Sektor in Echtzeit erforschen, aber wenn ein Gegner auf Kampfnähe herrankommt, wird in den rundenbasierten Kampfmodus umgeschaltet. Einige neuere Teile von JA und X-Com verwenden Echtzeit mit Plan & Go : Der Spieler plant die Aktionen der Figuren, schaltet dann in Echtzeit, die bei der ersten Störung wieder pausiert wird, so daß man neue Befehle geben kann. (Allerdings ist Fokus-Fire in diesen Spielen meist so stark, daß der ganze strategische Anspruch verschwindet.)


----------



## pcg-veteran (24. März 2018)

Ich denke nicht, daß RTS tot ist. Aber es gibt heute viel mehr attraktiv(er)e Alternativen. 
Ich habe in den 90ern und frühen 2000ern auch Dune 2, WarCraft (1-3), C&C, RA, AoE (1-3), StarCraft, ANNO, Siedler, Dune 2000, C&C-Generals, Total War, Rise of Nations (=Civ-RTS!), Axis & Allies, WarFront, Total Annihilation, Earth 2015 usw. gespielt. 
In den letzten Jahren hingegen nur StarCraft 2, weil bei den vielen und umfangreichen Neuerscheinungen in allen Bereichen einfach nicht mehr so viel Zeit dafür bleibt.


----------



## newt2007 (24. März 2018)

Also ich würde mich über neue RTS Titel sehr freuen. Viel zu lange her, dass es was gutes gab.
Und ich denke da bin ich nicht der einzige.
Ich denke damit auch, dass RTS nicht tot ist.
Bzw. höchstens die Entwickler lassen das Genre sterben. 
Die Community ist weiter vorhanden... schade eigentlich


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. März 2018)

Das sehe ich anders. In der heutigen Zeit ist gerade am PC kein Genre tot. Da gibt es für alles diverse Spiele. Entweder von kleinen Entwicklern oder von Indieentwicklern. Da findet eigentlich jeder das, was er braucht / mag.


----------



## rldml (25. März 2018)

Immerhin habt ihr den Anstand gehabt, diesen Artikel als "Kommentar" zu markieren.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (25. März 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Schlaftabletten regen mich auf. Wenn einer vor mir auf der Autobahn bei freigegebener Strecke einen Lkw überholen will mit 90 bekomme ich Kreislauf.


Wenn Du vorne fahren würdest hättest Du aber auch kein Stress!.
Der entsteht nur wenn andere Dich dazu zwingen etwas anderes zu tun. 
Deswegen regen mich auch unsichtbare Wände in zB. Shooter so auf, ich will DA lang, was nicht passiert wäre wenn der Weg logisch blockiert wäre.



Orzhov schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt einfach mal eine etwas eigenwilige Idee.
> 
> Jeder der möchte das Peter jetzt mal eine positive Kolumne über ein Genre seiner Wahl schreibt liked diesen Kommentar. Vielleicht kommen ja genug zusammen.


Aber das der Artikel dann nur ein Bruchteil an Diskussion hat ist schon klar ?

Ich glaube die neuen RTS Köche müssen sich an das alte Originalrezept wieder herantasten, das ist wie Mutters Kartoffelsalat der durch irgendwelche Wahnideen weg von Omas Rezept verändert wurde und einfach nicht mehr so gut schmeckt wie Damals.
Ich hoffe das Kingart klein und unbeeinflussbar genug ist und das richtige Rezept wieder entdeckt, oder zumindest eines das lecker schmeckt, schließlich habe ich es gebackt.


----------



## Svenc (25. März 2018)

Interessante Kolumne. Ich war nie der Hardcore-RTS-Spieler, die größeren Titel der Zeit hatte ich dennoch gespielt. Es waren auch die ersten Spiele, die wir im Mehrspieler gespielt hatten. Damals noch über Nullmodemkabel und 56k-Modem. Technik, die begeistert. Allerdings sind die großen Zeiten vorbei. Man müsste das strikt getrennt betrachten. Singleplayer-Kampagnen mit ihren Skript-KIs sind das Eine -- im Multiplayer ist die Einstiegshürde aber wohl nie höher gewesen.

Matthias streift das etwas abwertend an. Es würde nur derjenige gewinnen, der am schnellsten mit den Fingern über die Hotkeys sausen würde. Das ist ziemlich polemisch, denn was dort bei Könnern abgeht, ist abnorm. Vielleicht ist das nur subjektive Wahrnehmung. Aber ich glaube tatsächlich, der Esport-Bereich hat hier krass verändert, wie auch der Durchschnittsspieler die Spiele versteht und spielt. Selbst wenn man das nicht selbst verfolgt, wie ich: unter den Communities dieser Spiele macht sich das breit. Die Tricks und Kniffe machen die Runde wie die Finten von Messi. Einsteiger-Tutorials fußen auf Profispiel. Mit unseren lockeren LAN-Sessions von damals hat das jedenfalls kaum noch mehr was zu tun. Und ja, Echtzeitstrategie im Multiplayer ist das Gegenteil von Abschalten. Ich halte es sogar für das Anspruchsvollste, was man online spielen kann. Selbst in Twitchshootern gibts meist noch Waffen und Maps, mit denen man auch mit Glück mithalten kann. Warcraft 3 war das erste Spiel, bei dem ich effektiv wirklich Keyboardshortcuts benutzen lernte, weil ich dazu gezwungen war. Und jetzt noch bei Starcraft 2 einzusteigen, da wirds erst mal kräftig Haue geben. Ich werds wahrscheinlich trotzdem mal versuchen.  

Man müsste sich mal einen Delorean leihen, auf 88 Meilen die Stunde beschleunigen und zurück ins gemütliche Jahr 1997 reisen, um zu schauen, wie die tatsächlichen Macher ihre C&Cs und Warcrafts und Starcrafts spielten. Ich bin mir irgendwo fast sicher: Was heute jeder Durchschnittsspieler draufhat, den man online trifft, davon träumten die nicht mal. Und die absolute Kontrolle, die ein Profi hier draufhat, der im Prinzip sogar die Mechanik schlägt, war damals wahrscheinlich nicht mal vorgesehen. Das Tempo kann so atemberaubend hoch sein je nach Titel und Spielniveau, dass zu einem gewissen Grad die "Strategie" aus der einstigen Echtzeitstrategie geflogen ist. Immerhin amüsante Multiplayertests von Branchenlegenden finden sich noch in den dunkleren Seiten des WWWs, auf alle Ewigkeit archiviert. Aber der liebe Jörg ist ja letztens schon am "Teewagen" in Alien:Isolation verzweifelt. 

PS: Abseits vom Basenbau- und Plattmach-Prinzip gabs damals ja noch Myth -- hatte damals auch eine wunderbar düstere Atmosphäre. Und hätte eigentlich von Bungie mal einen modernen Nachfolger verdient.


----------



## Worrel (25. März 2018)

Svenc schrieb:


> Interessante Kolumne. Ich war nie der Hardcore-RTS-Spieler, die größeren Titel der Zeit hatte ich dennoch gespielt. Es waren auch die ersten Spiele, die wir im Mehrspieler gespielt hatten. Damals noch über Nullmodemkabel und 56k-Modem. Technik, die begeistert. Allerdings sind die großen Zeiten vorbei. Man müsste das strikt getrennt betrachten. Singleplayer-Kampagnen mit ihren Skript-KIs sind das Eine -- im Multiplayer ist die Einstiegshürde aber wohl nie höher gewesen.


Nur, wenn man die "zusammen gegen die KI" MP Modi der Spiele ignoriert.
SCII hat da sogar mit den COOP Commandern einzigartige Spielweisen der jeweiligen Rassen entwickelt, die separat neu erlernt werden müssen (Im ersten Match mit Dehaka hatte ich schlicht das Gebäude zur Truppengeneration nicht gefunden und daher *nur *mit Dehaka gespielt ) und bei denen man zu zweit gegen KI Gegner spielt. Da kann man sich den Schwierigkeitslevel so runter stellen, daß keinerlei wirkliche Hektik aufkommt.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. März 2018)

Ich mochte in der Vergangenheit sehr gerne RTS-Spiele wie Command & Conquer, Empire at War oder die Mittelerde-Games. Aber um ehrlich zu sein, ich vermisse sie jetzt auch nicht, würde aber z.B. ein grafisches Remaster oder Remake bzw. ein guter Nachfolger in der Tradition der alten Titel kommen, wäre ich wohl sicher nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## Pherim (25. März 2018)

Ich spiele nach einer langen, extrem Rollenspiel-lastigen Phase aktuell wieder recht viele Echtzeitstrategiespiele, allerdings auch ältere, die ich bisher noch nicht gespielt hatte - das neueste ist StarCraft 2, aber wie im Artikel beschrieben gibt es auch sehr wenig neueres, was da auch nur annähernd herankommt.

Auf der anderen Seite habe ich mich bisher noch mit keinem Rundenstrategiespiel wirklich anfreunden können, ob Civilization oder Total War (wo mir die Echtzeit-Schlachten doch mehr liegen als die Rundenkarte). Irgendwie hab ich da immer das Gefühl, dass ich Runde für Runde darauf warte, dass etwas passiert, aber dann kommt es nie so wirklich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. März 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt einfach mal eine etwas eigenwilige Idee.
> 
> Jeder der möchte das Peter jetzt mal eine positive Kolumne über ein Genre seiner Wahl schreibt liked diesen Kommentar. Vielleicht kommen ja genug zusammen.


Problem ist nur: Der Peter lobt nichts, er zerredet das Meiste hauptsächlich ins Negative.


----------



## Orzhov (25. März 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Aber das der Artikel dann nur ein Bruchteil an Diskussion hat ist schon klar ?


Wieso wäre dem so deiner Ansicht nach?



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Problem ist nur: Der Peter lobt nichts, er zerredet das Meiste hauptsächlich ins Negative.



Das mag sein, aber vielleicht hat er ja Spaß wenn er sich einer neuen Herausforderung stellt.


----------



## shaboo (25. März 2018)

Was heißt schon "tot"? Welche Genres waren in der Vergangenheit nicht schon alle "tot"? Flugsimulatoren, Point-and-Click-Adventures, Rundenstrategie, isometrische Rollenspiele - wirklich endgültig tot dürften bis heute wohl nur reine Textadventures sein, alles andere wird man in Zukunft regelmäßig wiedersehen ...


----------



## MichaelG (25. März 2018)

Textadventures gibt es auch noch (von einigen Indies) zumindestens in Steam gesehen.


----------



## Zybba (25. März 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Wieso wäre dem so deiner Ansicht nach?


Die Menschen reagieren stärker auf etwas, wenn sie negative Gefühle dagegen haben.
Eine negative Kolumne wird also mehr gegensätzliche Reaktionen hervorrufen als eine positive.
Es sei denn, man geht davon aus, dass mehr User RTS hassen als mögen. ^^

Zugegebenermaßen konnte ich jetzt für diese Theorie keine Quelle finden, aber ich habs mal aufgeschnappt. 
Bei mir selbst kann ich dieses Verhalten zumindest bestätigen.


----------



## Orzhov (25. März 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Die Menschen reagieren stärker auf etwas, wenn sie negative Gefühle dagegen haben.
> Eine negative Kolumne wird also mehr gegensätzliche Reaktionen hervorrufen als eine positive.
> Es sei denn, man geht davon aus, dass mehr User RTS hassen als mögen. ^^
> 
> ...



Das Muster ist mir durchaus auch bekannt. Es wäre mir aber gänzlich neu das jemand ein Genre so sehr "hasst" das er sich lang und breit darüber auslässt.


----------



## Zybba (25. März 2018)

Ich meinte, dass die Leute Peters Kolumne negativ gegenüber stehen.
Bei einer positiven Kolumne wären die Reaktionen dementsprechend geringer, wie LesterPG schon geschrieben hatte.

Eigentlich hattest du ja nach seiner Meinung gefragt. Ich wollte nur meinen Ansatz bringen. ^^


----------



## Gast1661893802 (25. März 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Wieso wäre dem so deiner Ansicht nach?


Sicherlich wird es auch hier Zustimmungen und Ablehnungen geben, aber wie gesagt negativ rangehen bringt viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit.

Ob man da jetzt einen Teil der Spielerschaft, ethnische Minderheiten oder kleinere Relegionsgemeinschaften aufs Korn nimmt, man kann sich der Zustimmung einiger und in unseren Zeiten der lautstarken Empörung anderer gewiss sein.
Irgendwie ist so ein Beitrag fast wie bei einem schon am Boden liegenden noch kräftig nachtreten. 

Ein positiver Beitrag wird dagegen eher im vorbeigehen abgehandelt a la "hier gibt es nichts zu sehen, weitergehen"


Wobei man aber auch positive sehr gute Artikel schreiben kann, aber man muß da halt vergleichsweise viel mehr Arbeit reinstecken.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (25. März 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Die Menschen reagieren stärker auf etwas, wenn sie negative Gefühle dagegen haben.
> Eine negative Kolumne wird also mehr gegensätzliche Reaktionen hervorrufen als eine positive.
> Es sei denn, man geht davon aus, dass mehr User RTS hassen als mögen. ^^
> 
> ...



Ist wie im Wrestling, man braucht auch Heels, um Reaktionen zu ziehen


----------



## pcg-veteran (25. März 2018)

Peter Bathge : "Echtzeitstrategie ist tot und das ist gut so!"

Je provokativer eine These, desto mehr Aufmerksamkeit und im Journalismus geht es um Aufmerksamkeit (= Werbeeinnahmen). Es ist ja nur eine (temporäre) Meinung und morgen sieht die Welt anders aus und RTS ist doch nicht tot, weil gerade ein neues super RTS-Spiel erschienen ist (oder man einen Klassiker mal wieder angespielt hat)  ...


----------



## Clover81 (25. März 2018)

shaboo schrieb:


> Was heißt schon "tot"? Welche Genres waren in der Vergangenheit nicht schon alle "tot"? Flugsimulatoren, Point-and-Click-Adventures, Rundenstrategie, isometrische Rollenspiele - wirklich endgültig tot dürften bis heute wohl nur reine Textadventures sein, alles andere wird man in Zukunft regelmäßig wiedersehen ...



Textadventures heißen heute Interactive Fiction. Da gibt es eine äußerst boomende Indie-Szene, die ausgezeichnete gratis Titel produziert. Tot ist da nix. Höchstens kommerziell, und selbst da sind in den letzten Jahren ein paar Titel auf Steam erschienen. Nimm nur mal Stories Untold, auch wenn das eher ein Hybrid ist.


----------



## SamuelDonar (25. März 2018)

Peter Bathge, der wilde Wichtel!  Hat nun den einen, der so grimmig schaut und den Artikel zum neuen Warhammer L4D gemacht hat, als Lieblingsredakteur abgelöst.

Peter hat voll und bewußt in das Hornissennest gestochen, wir können hier von einem Helden reden, der mal ordentlich eine Diskussion anzuheizen vermag.  Ich mag den Kerl! So geht das! 

PS: Verdammt, warum kann ich hier eigentlich keine Artikel "liken", das wäre hier so genau mein Ding, oder bin ich da einfach zu schwachsinnig für?


----------



## MichaelG (25. März 2018)

Geht indirekt indem Du den 1. Beitrag des Threaderstellers likest. Den Beitrag selbst geht afaik nicht.


----------



## Orzhov (25. März 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Sicherlich wird es auch hier Zustimmungen und Ablehnungen geben, aber wie gesagt negativ rangehen bringt viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit.
> 
> Ob man da jetzt einen Teil der Spielerschaft, ethnische Minderheiten oder kleinere Relegionsgemeinschaften aufs Korn nimmt, man kann sich der Zustimmung einiger und in unseren Zeiten der lautstarken Empörung anderer gewiss sein.
> Irgendwie ist so ein Beitrag fast wie bei einem schon am Boden liegenden noch kräftig nachtreten.
> ...



Vielleicht könnte man auch dann noch einen Schritt weiter gehen und die verhungernden Entwickler zeigen die dank Steam keinen Mindestlohn bekommen können.


----------



## SamuelDonar (25. März 2018)

Ja komm, was soll der Geiz? Da soll sich mal son Programmierhansel das nächste Mal hinsetzen, wenn die n Update machen und son Knopf mit einbauen. Der Like Button wird dann zu Ehren von Peter B. als der "Pit-Button" bekannt und verweist so ewig auf der PC Games Seite auf die Unsterblichkeit des RTS Genres!


----------



## Frullo (25. März 2018)

Ich glaube, es ist altersbedingt. Ich mag es längst ruhiger, während mein Sohn SC2 im MP immer und immer und immer wieder spielt (mit Unterbrüchen, in denen er was anderes zockt).


----------



## Strauchritter (25. März 2018)

Ach herrje... und ich Depp hab doch vorhin noch glatt bei Kickstarter Iron Harvest gefunded... hätt ich da mal gewusst, dass ein ganzes Genre tot ist!!! Ging ja völlig an mir vorbei... Jetzt aber hurtig, erst mal CoH2 deinstallieren... man will doch keine Leichen aufm Rechner, gell?


----------



## ichbinmenschlich (25. März 2018)

Normalerweise lese ich ja nur die Artikel und ab und an mal ein paar Kommentare, aber als passionierter RTS Gamer, möchte ich hier auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben.

Die gute alte Zeit ...ja früher war alles noch anders Twix nannte sich Raider und es gab mehr RTS Games. Kann mich noch gut an meine Jugend zurückerinnern wo ich RA2 competitive gespielt habe. 2 Monate lang platz 21 der Weltrangliste. Oder den Monitor den ich auf ner großen Lan bei nem Generals Turnier gewonnen hab. Da bin ich bis heute stolz drauf 
Warcraft2 und die C&C Games waren eine Wucht und viel zugänglicher als seinerzeit noch Warcraft1 oder Dune2 wo man noch jeden scheiß Move und Angriffs Befehl mit nem extra klick geben musste. Dann kam Starcraft1 und alles was ihm folgte probierte es Blizzard nach zu machen. Meist in Sachen Geschwindigkeit oder Mikromanagement was leider auch auf die nach Starcraft erschienenen C&C Titel auswirkte.
Erst mal Starcraft ist schnell Starcraft2 noch schneller 
Hab erst gerade erst wieder teil 1 und 2 durchgespielt und gerade in Teil 2 wird man ja nur so durch die Missionen gehetzt. Die hälfte alle Kampangen Missionen muss ich irgendetwas zerstören oder einnehmen und das gegen die Zeit. Habe daher auch die Protos Kampange sehr genossen, da dort nur knapp ein Drittel der Missionen bzw Missionsziele einen Zeitdruck hatten.
Zu meinen großen Favorieten gehört Total Annihilation und Supreme Commander / Forged Alliance dort hatte man im SP sogar die Möglichkeit die Spielgeschwindigkeit runter zu drehen wenn es mal wieder zu hecktisch wurde. Aber leider hat dort auch der geistige Nachfolger Planetary Annihilation
sich zu sehr an Starcraft orientiert und das gameplay wurde zunehmend schneller. Ich hatte mich bis vor einigen Jahren sehr auf Generals 2 gefreut. Endlich wieder coole Multiplayer Schlachten ala Generals. Aber EA hat das ja eingestampft nach dem die daraus ein Free to Play Model machen wollten, aber die Community dass zum Glück abgelehnt hat. Zu Zeit befriedige ich meine RTS Lust mit dem 4x Game Stellaris. Ok ist jetzt kein klassisches RTS Game aber das war SoSE auch nicht und trotzdem hab ich es gemocht, da es doch recht gemütlich daher kam.

Hier noch nen Funfact der erklären könnte, warum es jetzt so wenig neue RTS Games aus großem Hause gibt:

Habe vor ca. 10 Jahren mal einen Vortrag gehört, in dem ein Pentagon Offizier über den Militärischen wert von Videospielen referiert hat. Erst ging es um, dass Americas Army Game und um Kampfsimulatoren wie z.B. Virtual Battlespace. Aber dann hat er so fast nebenbei einige interessante Statements gemacht. 
So sagte er unter anderem das dass Deckungsystem welches mittlerweile bei third person games, zu guten ton gehört auf deren Misst gewachsen ist. Da das Pentagon wohl ein problem damit hatte das die Rekruten zu sehr via Doom manier auf den angriff gefixt waren, aber im gegenzug nicht ausreichend auf ihre Deckung geachtet haben. Zu dem Boom der RTS Games in den 90ern hat er dann auch ein paar Sätze verloren. Die Army hatte zu der Zeit wohl sehr viele Rekruten aber sehr wenig Offiziere für zukünftige Konflikte und man erhoffte sich eine neue Generation Offiziere heranzuzüchten, die in der lage waren Truppen taktisch effizient zu koordinieren. 
Für mich scheint es so, als habe das Pentagon sein Ziel von damals erfüllt und zu Zeit keinen Bedarf an neuen Offizieren hat. Darum auch kaum neue RTS games.
Wie weit der Einfluss des Pentagons bis in die Entwicklerstudios hineinreicht, hat er leider nicht erzählt. Er machte ledigleich eine Andeutung, dass einige der Militär Experten, die bei manchen Entwicklerstudios eingestellt werden, um games noch realistischer zu gestalten, einen doppelten Gehaltscheck bekommen. Einen vom Entwicklerstudio, ein einen vom Pentagon.


----------



## MichaelG (25. März 2018)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Ach herrje... und ich Depp hab doch vorhin noch glatt bei Kickstarter Iron Harvest gefunded... hätt ich da mal gewusst, dass ein ganzes Genre tot ist!!! Ging ja völlig an mir vorbei... Jetzt aber hurtig, erst mal CoH2 deinstallieren... man will doch keine Leichen aufm Rechner, gell?



Hätte auch gefundet. Aber da das nur mit Kreditkarte möglich ist... Warum kein Paypal ?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. März 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hätte auch gefundet. Aber da das nur mit Kreditkarte möglich ist... Warum kein Paypal ?


Da ist ein Riesen *Paypal Button*, benutz den mal dann geht es über KingArt !
Alternativ geht da auch Bankeinzug !

Also Glozzen off !


----------



## Wut-Gamer (26. März 2018)

ichbinmenschlich schrieb:


> Für mich scheint es so, als habe das Pentagon sein Ziel von damals erfüllt und zu Zeit keinen Bedarf an neuen Offizieren hat. Darum auch kaum neue RTS games.



Ja ne ist klar. Dafür scheinen sie gerade einen hohen Bedarf an Zombieabwehr-Spezialisten zu haben...


----------



## mute-ctrl (26. März 2018)

Ich finde die Aussage des Artikels gut. Ich bin auch dafür Ego-Shooter sterben zu lassen, weil Beat-Em-Up Games einfach viel besser sind. Oder umgekehrt? Oder Rennspiele ... ich möchte mir in Ruhe überlegen, wohin ich fahre. Und außerdem sollten wir echtes Fußball abschaffen. Ich kann kein echtes Fußball spielen, das ist also doof. Und ich mag keine Bananen. Bananen konnten mich seit meiner Kindheit nicht mehr überzeugen. Äpfel sind besser!


----------



## michinebel (26. März 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ja ne ist klar. Dafür scheinen sie gerade einen hohen Bedarf an Zombieabwehr-Spezialisten zu haben...



Also bei so vielen Smartphone Zombies die rumlaufen ist das durchaus nachvollziehbar.


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (26. März 2018)

Ein selten sinnbefreiter Artikel. Weil Herr Bathge andere Bedürfnisse hat soll ein ganzes Genre sterben ? Genau der gleiche Quatsch, wie bei den GS Kollegen der Unfug mit den angeblich überholten Old School Rollenspielen, die nicht mehr zeitgemäss wären, weil irgend so ein Fettsack zu faul zum Lesen ist.

Weg mit den Büchern, die sind nicht mehr zeithemäss, Filme reichen ! ^^

Wenn den Redakteuren irgend ein Genre nicht mehr passt oder angeblich mit ihren Alters Attitüden kollidiert habe ich einen Tip. Einfach ignorieren und nicht noch mehr Zeit darin versenken, in dem man überflüssigen Nonsens schreibt.
Klappt bei mir mit Jump & Runs, Call of Duty und Multiplayer Stangenware wunderbar !

Und ganz nebenbei: Ja, die genannten Titel waren allesamt schlechter als die Klassiker und auch DoW 2 und 3 können dem grandiosen Teil 1 nicht das Wasser reichen.

Der Ü30 Lebenswirklichkeits Quatsch schiesst aber echt den Vogel ab. Ich weiss wirklich  nicht, ob ich mit 49 so eine Aussage als peinlich arrogant oder einfach nur lächerlich abtun sollte. Aber von Herrn Bathge ist man ja schon einiges gewohnt.


----------



## xaan (26. März 2018)

> Echtzeitstrategie ist tot und das ist gut so!


RTS wird nie wieder so groß werden wie es in den 90ern und frühen 2000ern war. Dafür erfordert es schon per Definition zu viel Einarbeitungszeit. Ein God of War, Doom oder Tomb Raider kann jeder sofort losspielen. Schlimmstenfalls 5 Minuten Tutorial und fertig. In RTS muss man sich reinarbeiten. Selbst ein Halo Wars 2 - berüchtigt für die Abwesenheit von Komplexität - ist noch immer erheblich komplexer als ein Call of Duty. Ja selbst als RTS Fan muss man sich erst mal die Zeit nehmen, um die Spielsysteme und deren Zusammenhänge zu kapieren, bevor man versteht weshalb man wann wo und womit angreifen sollte.

In dieser Nische aber kann das RTS Genre gerne weiter existieren. Und wer das nicht mehr mag, weil er sich weiterentwickelt hat, der braucht ja nichts davon zu spielen.


----------



## Orzhov (26. März 2018)

Also Peter wie siehts aus?


----------



## Wubaron (26. März 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Problem ist nur: Der Peter lobt nichts, er zerredet das Meiste hauptsächlich ins Negative.



Getreu dem Motto: Nicht geschimpft ist genug gelobt


----------



## Wubaron (26. März 2018)

Mir hat an RTS Spielen immer der Basenaufbau gefallen. Schön in Ruhe alles bauen, erforschen. Deshalb bin ich aber eher bei Spielen wie Anno zuhause. Trotzdem habe ich z.B. gerne Empire Earth gespielt. Aber halt auf meine Weise. Eine Skirmish Partie bei der ich erstmal alles gebaut und erforscht habe und nach Stunden dann mal einen Angriff gestartet hab. War natürlich nicht so einfach dann den Gegner noch zu besiegen, da dieser ja ähnlich groß war. Deshalb war der Schwierigkeitsgrad immer auf leicht eingestellt. Vor allem weil sonst mich die Angriffe des Gegners beim bauen gestört hätten.


----------



## ichbinmenschlich (26. März 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ja ne ist klar. Dafür scheinen sie gerade einen hohen Bedarf an Zombieabwehr-Spezialisten zu haben...



Du meinst sicher die Meldungen aus 2014 mit der Übung "Conplan 8888"
Mir is noch was eingefallen vieleicht brauchen die in zukunft einfach weniger Offiziere da sie diese Aufgaben an ihre AI auslager.


----------



## Ajkula (26. März 2018)

Nein, das ist nicht gut so!
Das RTS-Genre wurde gegen die Wand gefahren, besonders von Blizzard mit nervigen RPG-Komponenten, und EA die C&C kaputt gemacht haben.

Das wichtige ist natürlich der Basenaufbau, eine brauchbare Balance, und ein Technikbaum in welchem verstärkt und ergänzt wird, nicht etwas wo ich keinen Überblick habe während gerade meine Basis zerbombt wird.
Habe mir letztens Forged Battalion angesehen, ist mM nicht wirklich brauchbar, als eigentlich guter RTS-Spieler wurde ich ruck-zuck überrollt und das mit Superwaffen die alle paar Minuten nachgeladen waren... also darn muss gearbeitet werden.

Das letzte das einigermaßen ging war Homeworld: Deserts of Karak, aber da kann man sich bautechnisch nicht wirklich austoben.


----------



## Herbboy (26. März 2018)

xaan schrieb:


> RTS wird nie wieder so groß werden wie es in den 90ern und frühen 2000ern war. Dafür erfordert es schon per Definition zu viel Einarbeitungszeit. Ein God of War, Doom oder Tomb Raider kann jeder sofort losspielen. Schlimmstenfalls 5 Minuten Tutorial und fertig. In RTS muss man sich reinarbeiten. Selbst ein Halo Wars 2 - berüchtigt für die Abwesenheit von Komplexität - ist noch immer erheblich komplexer als ein Call of Duty. Ja selbst als RTS Fan muss man sich erst mal die Zeit nehmen, um die Spielsysteme und deren Zusammenhänge zu kapieren, bevor man versteht weshalb man wann wo und womit angreifen sollte.


 was du schreibst hat aber jetzt nicht mit der These zu tun, denn das gilt ja auch für rundenbasierte Stategiegames, wenn man denn möglichst optimal spielen will   

Außerdem muss ich etwas widersprechen. Natürlich kann man zwar in zB CoD oder Rise of the Tomb Raider schneller loslegen, aber auch in den alten RTS-Games konnte man als Gelegenheitsspieler (was man heute gern "Casual" nennt) sehr gut und schnell anfangen, da man Anfang mit ganz wenig Dingen startete, die man bauen konnte, und in jeder Missionen ein bisschen etwas dazukommt. Bei manchen Strategiegames hab ich mich sogar geärgert, dass manche Dinge erst bei der vorletzten Mission der Kampagne erstmals nutzbar waren.... nur wer das Spiel später dann SEHR intensiv spielen wollte oder "sogar" im Multiplayer gegen andere, musste sich genauestens mit den Einheiten usw. beschäftigen, da kommt es dann auf jede 2-3% unterschied bei der Angriffskraft, Panzerung oder Geschwindigkeit ab. Aber wenn man nicht auf solche Multiplayerschlachten gegen andere "RTS-Freaks" aus war, musste man lediglich "lernen", dass zB manche Einheiten nicht auf Flugzeuge schießen konnten oder die Artillerie erst 5 Sekunden braucht, bis sie aufgebaut ist usw., aber das waren alles Dinge, die man "nebenbei" in der Kampagne mitbekommen hat.

Richtig schwer für Einsteiger und Gelegenheits/Feierabend-Spieler waren meines Erachtens viel eher einige rundenbasierte Games, nicht aber die RTS-Games.


----------



## Svenc (27. März 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Richtig schwer für Einsteiger und Gelegenheits/Feierabend-Spieler waren meines Erachtens viel eher einige rundenbasierte Games, nicht aber die RTS-Games.



In gewisser Weise war das RTS doch das Arcade-Segment der Strategiespiele. Und schon damals gabs die Rundenstrategen, die bei all den Explosionen auf Knopfdruck die Verdummung des Abendlandes kommen sahen.  Da gabs auch letztens bei der Konkurrenz einen Podcast, der das ganz gut aufdröselte wahrscheinlich mit das Zu- und Eingängigste, was es damals halt am PC gab. Gerade die üppigen Solokampagnen im Posterboy Command&Conquer liefen doch drauf hinaus, dass man sich gegen SKript-KI einigelte, die Basis ausbaute, und dann genüsslich alles plattmachte. Point&Click. Und dann kam die Belohnung: Massig Render- und Videozuckerzeugs. Dann ab zur nächsten Mission. Multiplayer ist, wie gesagt, noch mal was anderes heutzutage.   Übrigens: Ohne RTS hätte es Baldurs Gate so wahrscheinlich auch nicht gegeben. Das spielt sich auch heute noch ein bisschen wie D&D auf Command&Conquer runtergebrochen.


----------



## xaan (27. März 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> was du schreibst hat aber jetzt nicht mit der These zu tun, denn das gilt ja auch für rundenbasierte Stategiegames, wenn man denn möglichst optimal spielen will


Richtig, aber Rundenstrategie kann anders als RTS nicht zu einstigen Hype-Höhen zurückkehren ..... weil es nie dort war.
Ich würde sogar behaupten, Rundenstrategie ist heute auf seinem all-time-high, dank mobilen Geräten, auf denen TBS sich sehr gut eignet, weil man jederzeit pausieren kann.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Außerdem muss ich etwas widersprechen. Natürlich kann man zwar in zB CoD oder Rise of the Tomb Raider schneller loslegen, aber auch in den alten RTS-Games konnte man als Gelegenheitsspieler (was man heute gern "Casual" nennt) sehr gut und schnell anfangen, da man Anfang mit ganz wenig Dingen startete, die man bauen konnte, und in jeder Missionen ein bisschen etwas dazukommt.



Ja, aber wie lange dauert es, bis du das gesamte System verstanden hast und nur noch an deinem Skill feilen musst?
In einem typischen CoD brauchst du dafür ein oder zwei Level - vielleicht 10 bis 20 Minuten. Fertig. Der Rest ist Skill.
In Starcraft 2 wird dir das Spiel über die gesamte Kampagne häppchenweise beigebracht - und selbst dann gibt es noch speziell auf Multiplayerskills ausgerichtete Tutorials, die dich in die arkanen Mysterien des Mikromanagements einführen. Für einen Totalnoob ist es ein wesentlich langwierigerer und aufwändigerer Prozess in RTS reinzukommen als in einen Shooter. Gerade deshalb geht Starcraft 2 ja so langsam und behuptsam vor.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. März 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Richtig schwer für Einsteiger und Gelegenheits/Feierabend-Spieler waren meines Erachtens viel eher einige rundenbasierte Games, nicht aber die RTS-Games.


Ganz genau. Warum wohl hat es bei mir über 20 Jahre gedauert bis ich anfing mich für Rundenstrategie zu begeistern? Das Regelwerk, die Besonderheiten und spielerischen Kniffe sind dort komplexer und verlangen Einarbeitungszeit. RTS-Spiele dagegen funktionieren alle ziemlich gleich, da muss man sich nur mit den Einheiten-/Gebäudetypen näher befassen.


----------



## pcg-veteran (27. März 2018)

Ich denke nicht, daß RTS tot ist, man hat nur heute mehr Alternativen und alles hat sich weiterentwickelt, einschließlich dem Spieler. RTS war für die meisten in den 90ern "neu" und spannend, dieser Bonus ist inzwischen aufgebraucht.

siehe
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turns,_rounds_and_time-keeping_systems_in_games
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turn-based_strategy
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_turn-based_strategy_video_games
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real-time_strategy
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_real-time_strategy_video_games


----------



## MichaelG (27. März 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ganz genau. Warum wohl hat es bei mir über 20 Jahre gedauert bis ich anfing mich für Rundenstrategie zu begeistern? Das Regelwerk, die Besonderheiten und spielerischen Kniffe sind dort komplexer und verlangen Einarbeitungszeit. RTS-Spiele dagegen funktionieren alle ziemlich gleich, da muss man sich nur mit den Einheiten-/Gebäudetypen näher befassen.



Rundenbasierend finde ich persönlich schwerer. Da dort durch die Aktionspunkte und was verbraucht wieviel. Wie sieht es mit Abwehr bei der Runde des Gegners aus (d.h. muß ich dafür Aktionspunkte aufsparen) u.s.w. eine intensivere Einarbeitung notwendig ist. Auch die Planung von Aktionen und Angriffen. Was mache ich wie, wie plane ich daß ich im nächsten Zug notfalls ausweichen kann oder mich aus einer brenzligen Situation hinausmanövrieren, opfere ich Aktionspunkte für eine Heilung oder gehe ich das Risiko und nehme die Aktionspunkte für einen letzten Angriff um den Kampf zu beenden, opfere ich Punkte für einen Waffentausch oder nicht wie plane ich die Punkteverteilung bei einem Aufstieg wenn RPG-Elemente mit reinspielen (sprich Zielgenauigkeit, welche Waffen trainiere ich, spezialisiere ich einen Charakter auf eine gewisse Richtung oder lasse ich ihn als Generalisten, vergebe ich die Punkte um mehr Aktionspunkte zu bekommen oder lieber auf höhere Widerstandsfähigkeit u.s.w.)

Einige RTS auch nach dem Papier/Schere/Steinprinzip ausgerichtet. Da weiß man ok, Waffe a ist gut gegen Gegnertyp b, Waffe c gegen Gegnertyp d u.s.w. Als Abwehr gegen Typ C brauche ich Waffe d. ...


----------



## rldml (27. März 2018)

xaan schrieb:


> In Starcraft 2 wird dir das Spiel über die gesamte Kampagne häppchenweise beigebracht - und selbst dann gibt es noch speziell auf Multiplayerskills ausgerichtete Tutorials, die dich in die arkanen Mysterien des Mikromanagements einführen. Für einen Totalnoob ist es ein wesentlich langwierigerer und aufwändigerer Prozess in RTS reinzukommen als in einen Shooter. Gerade deshalb geht Starcraft 2 ja so langsam und behuptsam vor.



Wenn du Starcraft 2 lernen willst, hilft dir die Kampagne überhaupt nicht weiter, weil du dort mit Zusätzfertigkeiten und Sondereinheiten ein völlig anderes Spiel mit einer ganz anderen Spielweise vermittelt bekommst. 

Multiplayer-Gaming lernst du bei Starcraft genauso wie bei allen anderen Genres nur, indem du tatsächlich Multiplayer spielst. Und dort sehe ich rundenbasierte Taktikspiele ehrlich gesagt mit einer deutlich steileren Lernkurve als bei Starcraft2, wo die Grundlagen nach zwei Partien sitzen.

Gruß  Ronny


----------



## MichaelG (27. März 2018)

Ich finde z.B. ein XCOM um einiges komplexer und schwerer als ein C&C oder ein Earth 2150/2160.


----------



## Zybba (27. März 2018)

Ich finde die beiden Genres sind in der Hinsicht schlecht schwer zu vergleichen.
Jeder hat ein individuelles Lerntempo, variierend nach Kategorie.

Starcraft hat einfach deutlich andere Anforderungen als XCOM.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. März 2018)

Die höhere Komplexität vieler rundenbasierten Strategiespiele wird aber dadurch ausgeglichen, das es eben rundenbasiert ist.
Man hat Zeit und kann bei Bedarf auch mal länger über eine Aktion nachdenken, während bei RTS alles sofort passieren muss.


----------



## Asuramaru (27. März 2018)

Ich verstehe nciht warum die herstelelr sich keine Mühe mehr bei Echtzeitstrategie Titeln geben,Dune z.b könnte mit Aktuelelr Grafik und Technik durch die Würmer und Wüstenlandschaft richtig gut werden.Aber man könnte doch auch mal zufällige Wettereffekte in ein RTS einfügen was z.b das Abbauen von Ressourcen verlangsamen könnte.

Command & Conquer Tiberian Wars hatte damals einen Ionensturm und Meteorietenhagel mit drinenn,aber diese beiden waren nie zufällig sondern wurden nach eienr bestimmten Zeit oder einen bestimmten Ort ausgeführt.Gut fand ich beim Ionensturm das keine Flugzeuge und das Radar nicht mehr funktionierte,aber auch das die Blitze zufällig mal einen Gebäude schaden zugefügt haben.

Schade das RTS Spiele einfach so im Sand versickern


----------



## xaan (27. März 2018)

rldml schrieb:


> Wenn du Starcraft 2 lernen willst, hilft dir die Kampagne überhaupt nicht weiter, weil du dort mit Zusätzfertigkeiten und Sondereinheiten ein völlig anderes Spiel mit einer ganz anderen Spielweise vermittelt bekommst.
> 
> Multiplayer-Gaming lernst du bei Starcraft genauso wie bei allen anderen Genres nur, indem du tatsächlich Multiplayer spielst. Und dort sehe ich rundenbasierte Taktikspiele ehrlich gesagt mit einer deutlich steileren Lernkurve als bei Starcraft2, wo die Grundlagen nach zwei Partien sitzen.
> 
> Gruß  Ronny



Nichts von dem was du gerade geschrieben hast habe ich widersprochen. Ich versteh' deine Erwiederung nicht. Was macht es für einen Unterschied, ob TBS noch komplexer ist, für die Frage warum RTS heute nur noch ein Nischendasein fristet? TBS ist doch AUCH in einer Nische. Was macht es für einen Unterschied für den Einarbeitungsaufwand in ein RTS, wenn die Kampagne spezialeinheiten enthält, die es so nicht im MP gibt? Ist dadurch mein Argument widerlegt? Wird die Einarbeitung in das Spiel dadurch leichter und schneller? Oder Wie? Hä?


----------



## Worrel (27. März 2018)

rldml schrieb:


> Wenn du Starcraft 2 lernen willst, hilft dir die Kampagne überhaupt nicht weiter, weil du dort mit Zusätzfertigkeiten und Sondereinheiten ein völlig anderes Spiel mit einer ganz anderen Spielweise vermittelt bekommst.



In der Kampagne sind die Missionen oft auf eine spezielle Einheit zugeschnitten. bsp die Terraner Zugmission kann man eigentlich nicht verlieren, wenn man schlicht ausschließlich Diamondbacks baut.



> Multiplayer-Gaming lernst du bei Starcraft genauso wie bei allen anderen Genres nur, indem du tatsächlich Multiplayer spielst. Und dort sehe ich rundenbasierte Taktikspiele ehrlich gesagt mit einer deutlich steileren Lernkurve als bei Starcraft2, wo die Grundlagen nach zwei Partien sitzen.


Nun es gibt ja auch die angesprochenen Tutorials - da kann man sich im "Versus" Modus gegen bei Sieg stärker werdende KI Gegner verbessern und durchaus was für den MP Part mit menschlichen Gegnern dabei lernen - und wenn es nur ist, sich seine anfängliche Build Order zu optimieren.


----------



## Herbboy (27. März 2018)

xaan schrieb:


> Ja, aber wie lange dauert es, bis du das gesamte System verstanden hast und nur noch an deinem Skill feilen musst?
> In einem typischen CoD brauchst du dafür ein oder zwei Level - vielleicht 10 bis 20 Minuten. Fertig. Der Rest ist Skill.


 Selbstverständlich basiert ein Shooter viel mehr auf Skill als ein RTS, aber 20 Minuten, um das ganze System zu verstehen? Sorry, aber das ist gerade im Multiplayer jetzt echt völliger Unfug. Da hat jede Waffe eigene Vor- und Nachteile, es gibt die ganzen "Perks" mit Zusatzsklills, die Du kombinieren kannst usw. - wenn du da intensiver spielst und das beste aus Deinen Skills rausholen willst oder ganz bestimmte Spielweisen unterstreichen willst, musst du viele Dutzend Stunden spielen, bevor Du das alles durchblickst bzw. ein Gefühl dafür bekommst, welche Waffen und zuschaltbare Skills für DICH passen, damit du DEIN Spiel gut umsetzen kannst, und hinzu kommt noch, dass du je nach Map und Spielmodus nochmal eine völlig andere Ausstattung brauchst, damit du da möglichst gut abschneidest.

Wenn du jetzt von der Singleplayer-Kampagne sprichst: klar, da muss man nicht viel wissen und "lernen". Und natürlich musst du nicht wie beim RTS überlegen: wenn der Feind nun die Einheitentyp X hat, welchen Einheitentyp muss ich dann einsetzen? Dafür musst du halt überlegen: wenn das Gegnerteam ständig beim Herrschaftspunkt B zwei Spieler versteckt: wie schalten wir die am besten aus, oder sollen wir die überhaupt ausschalten und nicht einfach auf B scheißen und ständig A und C erobern? 

Es sind halt völlig andere Spiele, und bei RTS überwiegt selbstverständlich das überlegen, bei einem Shooter die Reaktion und der Skill. Aber wenn man mehr als nur die Kampagne spielen will, dann muss man auch bei einem Shooter extrem viel Zeit investieren, wenn man mit den besseren im Multiplayer mithalten will und nicht nur "ein bisschen rumballern" möchte - letzteres geht natürlich auch völlig ohne Verständnis der Waffen&co, du KÖNNTEST natürlich einfach die Standard-Sturmgewehrklasse nehmen und mitspielen. Aber zum Optimieren brauchst du sehr viel Erfahrung und musst sehr viel ausprobieren, vieles kann man auch nicht - um Gegensatz zu einem RTS - einfach pauschal sagen a la "Einheit X schlägt Einheit Y immer", sondern der eine kommt mit Snipergewehren super zurecht, der andere überhaupt nicht, der eine liebt Standardgranaten, die nach dem Werfen noch weiterrollen, der andere bevorzugt "Klebe"-Granaten usw.

Ein Vorteil bei Shootern ist, dass du auch als "noob" mitspielen kannst, weil du ja Teil eines Teams bist - sofern du nicht "jeder gegen jeden" spielst   Da hast du dann auch als "noob" immer wieder Deine Erfolgserlebnisse. Bei so was wie SC2 wäre man als Einsteiger nach 5 Runden vermutlich für immer raus, weil man da echt keinen Bock mehr hätte und nicht EIN Erfolgserlebnis hat.



> In Starcraft 2 wird dir das Spiel über die gesamte Kampagne häppchenweise beigebracht - und selbst dann gibt es noch speziell auf Multiplayerskills ausgerichtete Tutorials, die dich in die arkanen Mysterien des Mikromanagements einführen. Für einen Totalnoob ist es ein wesentlich langwierigerer und aufwändigerer Prozess in RTS reinzukommen als in einen Shooter. Gerade deshalb geht Starcraft 2 ja so langsam und behuptsam vor.


 Ja sicher, aber gerade deswegen ist es ja einfach auch für Einsteiger - man muss eben NICHT jede Kleinigkeit intensiv lernen und verstehen, weil es eben im Laufe der Zeit beigebracht wird, und zudem kann man durch den Schwierigkeitsgrad auch so oder so die Kampagne absolvieren, ohne dass man die ganzen Einheitentypen in- und auswendig kennt. Im Multiplayer sieht das ganz anders aus, da ist man verloren, wenn man sich nicht vorher einige Tutorials anschaut, was man in den ersten 2-3 Minuten des Spiels machen sollte, und selbst wenn man es weiß kommt es dann auch noch zusätzlich auf den Speed und das Timing der Aktionen an.


----------



## xaan (27. März 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich basiert ein Shooter viel mehr auf Skill als ein RTS, aber 20 Minuten, um das ganze System zu verstehen? Sorry, aber das ist gerade im Multiplayer jetzt echt völliger Unfug. Da hat jede Waffe eigene Vor- und Nachteile, es gibt die ganzen "Perks" mit Zusatzsklills, die Du kombinieren kannst usw.



Aber du musst nicht alles verstanden haben um in eine Partie einsteigen zu können und direkt Erfolg zu haben. Zumal Perks etc. oft sowieso erst durch ein Progressionssystem freigeschaltet werden. Das steht eben im Gegensatz zu RTS, wo du das Zusammenspiel von Einheiten, natürliche Counter, Buildorders zu bestimmten Strategien etc. etc. etc. kennen solltest um mehr zu erreichen als dass mit dir der Boden aufgewischt wird. Es ist mir völlig egal, ob die Zeitangabe von 20 Minuten jetzt auf die Sekunde korrekt ist. Sie war nur ein Beispiel um zu veranschaulichen, dass man in Shooter wesentlich schneller und leichter reinkommt. Der Punkt wird nicht widerlegt, wenn es 20,5 Minuten dauert....


----------



## Loosa (27. März 2018)

Ich war schon immer mehr Fan von Rundenstrategie. Battle Isle und History Line waren damals mein Einstieg.
Echtzeit fand ich eine Weile erfrischend anders. Spiele wie Dune und ganz besonders Myth (eines der wenigen für Mac) hatte ich durchaus gesuchtet. Aber schon bei Warcraft II verlor ich die Lust daran, denn gewinnen tat derjenige, der am schnellsten stur seine Aufbauliste abarbeitete. Meh.

Ein paar Vertreter spielte ich über die Jahre noch durch, "Codename: Panzers" und natürlich "Schlacht um Mittelerde". Auch mit Stronghold hatte ich gut Laune. Aber im Endeffekt habe ich lieber alle Zeit die ich will, um meinen nächsten Zug zu planen. Das Genre darf ja gerne erhalten bleiben, Fans gibt es sicher weiterhin. Aber ich brauche es nicht.


----------



## pcg-veteran (27. März 2018)

BI und HL14-19 habe ich damals auch gespielt. Dann dürfte Dir ja Civ5 und Civ6 gefallen.

Das Problem mit vielen rundenbasierten Spielen sind die oft unrealistischen Spielabläufe.  
- Trainierte Artillerie tötet ganze Einheiten mit einem Schlag.
- Angeschlagene Einheiten lassen sich nicht vorrübergehend zusammenlegen, weil jede Einheit ein eigenes Feld braucht.
- Reparierte Einheiten verlieren kaum an Erfahrung.
- Meist fokussiert man sich speziell auf das Töten einzelner feindlicher Einheiten, um diese aus dem Spiel zu nehmen bevor sie repariert werden können, und ignoriert andere Einheiten daneben. Das funktioniert in real für Fernkämpfer, aber kaum für Melee. In den Spielen flitzen angeschlagene Einheiten mal schnell über das halbe Schlachtfeld, um einem Gegener noch den Rest zu geben.
Insgesamt sind die Spielabläufe bei diesen Spielen im Vergleich zu echten Schlachten der Weltgeschichte leider so unrealistisch und künstlich, daß sie mir kaum noch Spass machen. 
Da sind Echtzeitspiele manchmal ein bißchen realistischer, wenn sie zB auch entsprechend realistische Schadensmodelle haben. (In einem RTS haben ein paar Infanteristen mit ihren Gewehren mal einen Panther-Panzer (Panzerung 16-100 mm) zusammengeschossen, so etwas ist auch Nonsens.)


----------



## Herbboy (27. März 2018)

xaan schrieb:


> Aber du musst nicht alles verstanden haben um in eine Partie einsteigen zu können und direkt Erfolg zu haben. Zumal Perks etc. oft sowieso erst durch ein Progressionssystem freigeschaltet werden. Das steht eben im Gegensatz zu RTS, wo du das Zusammenspiel von Einheiten, natürliche Counter, Buildorders zu bestimmten Strategien etc. etc. etc. kennen solltest um mehr zu erreichen als dass mit dir der Boden aufgewischt wird. Es ist mir völlig egal, ob die Zeitangabe von 20 Minuten jetzt auf die Sekunde korrekt ist. Sie war nur ein Beispiel um zu veranschaulichen, dass man in Shooter wesentlich schneller und leichter reinkommt. Der Punkt wird nicht widerlegt, wenn es 20,5 Minuten dauert....


 Wenn Du jetzt nur vom Multiplayer redest, dann stimmt das natürlich mit dem leichteren Einstieg. Aber wenn Du auf Dauer bei den besseren mithalten willst, dann musst du bei beiden Generes sehr viel lernen oder Dir vorab aus Tutorials anlesen bzw. entsprechende Videos schauen.

Für mich war und ist RTS aber sowieso eher Singleplayer, und DA kann jeder Einsteiger problemlos "mitspielen", das war der Punkt.   Ich weiß es zwar nicht, aber ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass die Mehrzahl der KÄUFER eines Spiels wie SC2 eher die Kampagne spielt, den Multiplayer aber nur selten oder mal gegen die KI. Diejenigen, die "richtig" im Multiplayer loslegen, sind meiner Vermutung nach in der Minderheit. Und für die Frage, ob RTS nun tot ist oder nicht, kommt es ja auf die Verkäufe, nicht auf die Anzahl der Spieler, die mehr als nur die Kampagne spielen an. Außer die Fragestellung lautet: ist RTS beim eSports / Mulitplayerzuspruch tot?


----------



## Svenc (27. März 2018)

Persönlich halte ich RTS im Multiplayer für wesentlich skill-basierter oder zumindest fordernder als ein Call Of Duty.  In einem Shooter kann man je nach Map und Waffen sogar mit Glück schon mal mithalten oder zumindest ein paar Pünktchen machen, die einen bei der Stange halten -- das ist mir damals mit 56k-Modem sogar in Unreal Tournament passiert, also einem reinen Skill- und Twitchshooter nach Quake-Bauart (den es heute auch fast nicht mehr gibt). Enge Karte voller Spieler, die Flak-Gun, die Flächenschaden macht, dann immer wieder auf gut Glück um die Ecken gefeuert - hat immer wen getroffen. Rundensieg. Ich erinnere mich noch deshalb lebhaft daran, weil ich damals von Spielern testweise direkt für ihren "Clan" angehauen wurde. Im Test stellte sich dann schnell heraus, dass ich doch nicht so der gute Spieler war.   In einem RTS zieht Dir ein überlegener Spieler jedes Mal die Hosen aus. Wenn Matthias hier von "Stress pur" spricht, kann ich das schon ein bisschen nachvollziehen. Auch, weil man ständig an mehreren Orten gleichzeitig operiert -- oder sowieso keine Chance hat. 

Die populären Mainstream-RTS waren Solo das Eingängigste, was es überhaupt gibt. Anleitung und Einarbeitung überflüssig. Die Zwischensequenzen und Präsentation waren ein echter Hingucker, und im Prinzip musste man nur Massen an Einheiten bauen und dann alles plattwalzen. Einheitenrahmen ziehen, dann Attack-Klick. Die Echtzeit verkaufte auch deshalb mehr als die Runde, weil es eben mehr Kawumm und Action gab. Diverse Streitgespräche, inwiefern die Spiele denn eher Äkschn satt mit einer Minimalprise Strategie wären, kamen nicht ganz von ungefähr. Im Gamestar-Podcast wurde auch darüber gefachsimpelt, inwieweit der ESport-Fokus nicht am damaligen Erfolg vorbeiprogrammieren würde. Für ein Command&Conquer brauchte man selbst mit Tastatur gespielt keine tausend Shortcuts und Hotkeys, alleine weil die Einheiten eigentlich kaum Funktionen hatten außer: Feuer frei und ab dafür. Eine größere Hürde und Berührungsangst seitens der Publisher sehe ich in Sachen Multiplattform: Das ganze Klick-und-Feuer-Prinzip des Genres ist und war halt seit Dune 2 seit jeher für vor allem für eine Maus gemacht, für Heimcomputer und PC. Aber bei einigen derzeitigen Entwicklungstrends:  Womöglich werden wir hier in zwanzig Jahren sitzen und Candy Crush für ein sperriges Spiel halten  -- Westwoods Louis Castle soll tatsächlich auch mal gesagt haben, die C&C-Spiele hätten eingängiger sein können. Wenn sie sich selbst gespielt hätten -- wäre möglich.


----------



## Herbboy (27. März 2018)

Svenc schrieb:


> Persönlich halte ich RTS im Multiplayer für wesentlich skill-basierter oder zumindest fordernder als ein Call Of Duty.  In einem Shooter kann man je nach Map und Waffen sogar mit Glück schon mal mithalten oder zumindest ein paar Pünktchen machen, die einen bei der Stange halten -- das ist mir damals mit 56k-Modem sogar in Unreal Tournament passiert, also einem reinen Skill- und Twitchshooter nach Quake-Bauart (den es heute auch fast nicht mehr gibt). Enge Karte voller Spieler, die Flak-Gun, die Flächenschaden macht, dann immer wieder auf gut Glück um die Ecken gefeuert - hat immer wen getroffen. Rundensieg. Ich erinnere mich noch deshalb lebhaft daran, weil ich damals von Spielern testweise direkt für ihren "Clan" angehauen wurde. Im Test stellte sich dann schnell heraus, dass ich doch nicht so der gute Spieler war.   In einem RTS zieht Dir ein überlegener Spieler jedes Mal die Hosen aus.


 Das versteht sich ja von selbst, dass du bei einem Shooter auch "mal" durch Glück treffer hast oder Deine Rekation ausweichst usw, obwohl Du Null Ahnung von der Spielmechanik und den Maps usw. hast    Und auch jemand, der super Reaktionszeiten und ein gutes Gefühl für die Maus hat, kann ohne den Shooter zu kennen einige Runden gewinnen gegen Spieler, die schon 100h gespielt haben und ihre Waffen, Klassen usw. total durchdacht haben. Aber DAUERHAFT und vor allem als "Durchschnittsspieler"" gelingt das nicht, vor allem nicht bei halbwegs aktuellen Shootern, bei denen das Balancing und die Maps echt sehr stark im Fokus der Entwicklung liegen. Früher gab es rel. oft Maps, wo es zB sehr schlechte Spawnpunkte gab, und wer das ausnutzte konnte auch ohne "Skill" viele Treffer landen. Das ist heutzutage kaum mehr möglich.

Eine Ausnahme sind sehr sehr, wirklich SEHR kleine Maps, aber da geht es dann ja auch nur um eine Runde chaotischen Spaß, da kann echt JEDER dann auf Rang 1 stehen, das nimmt dann aber eh keiner ernst   Aktuell zB bei CoD WWII ein Remake der Map "Shipment", gerade mal so groß, dass es vlt. 4-5 Euro-Container Länge und Breite ergibt. Wenn dann einer den "Flugzeugschützen" als Belohnung hat, kommen schnell 30 Treffer mehr auf die Liste 

Aber für ein dauerhaftes Mithalten, wenn du regelmäßig in die Top 3 bei den normalen Maps willst, musst du auch bei einem Shooter sehr sehr viel lernen und verstehen, obgleich Du mit viel Skill auch einiges an "nix verstehen..." ausgleichen kannst. So hektisch wie bei einem RTS-Multiplayer auf höherem Niveau geht es aber nicht zu, das ist ja teils echt irre, wie die Leute da 10-15Min mit Dauerhaft mind 30 Aktionen pro Runde an der Tastatur hocken und ständig überlegen, welche Einheiten wo und wann Sinn machen... dafür erfordert ein Shooter halt andere Skills, ich spiele da btw. am liebsten Modi mit "Zielen" und NICHT einfach nur Team-Deathmatch, da man zb bei Herrschaft noch einen taktischen/strategischen Anteil hat und sich umso mehr freut, wenn man einen 170:130 Rückstand noch auf 186:200 ummünzt und die Runde gewinnt, weil man seine Abschussserienbelohnung gut eingeteilt hat und versucht sich in den Gegner hineinzuversetzen, damit man seine geplanten Aktionen verhindert.


----------



## Svenc (27. März 2018)

Wobei der "Skill", den man in heutigen Shootern braucht, ein anderer ist als damals bei Quake3. Auch da äußern sich ja Spieler, moderne Spiele bräuchten keinen Skill mehr.

Echtzeitstrategie hat, trotz allem, im Mehrspielermodus _eigentlich einen handfesten Vorteil_: Man muss nicht darauf warten, dass der Gegner mit dem nächsten Zug fertig ist. Alles läuft simultan, und auch das Gefühl, dass jetzt genau in dem Moment, in dem ich meine Einheiten verschiebe und Städte ausbaue der Gegner gleichzeitig mit irgendwas beschäftigt ist, ist eigentlich ein ganz anderer Thrill.  Jederzeit könnte er vor meinen Toren stehen, ich weiß nie, wann. Age Of Empires zum Beispiel war ja eine vergleichsweise gemütliche Reihe, und ein vierter Teil ist in Entwicklung. Quasi ein Civilization in Echtzeit, mit netten Kampagnen und auch vermitteltem Geschichtswissen. Da diese Reihe noch nie vorrangig in Sachen ESports entwickelt wurde, mal schaun. Vom Erfolg des Spiels wird wohl viel abhängen, wie es in dem Genre weitergeht. Command&Conquer war 1995 die Urexplosion -- danach wollte jeder Publisher seinen Echtzeithit.


----------



## xaan (27. März 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn Du jetzt nur vom Multiplayer redest, dann stimmt das natürlich mit dem leichteren Einstieg. Aber wenn Du auf Dauer bei den besseren mithalten willst, dann musst du bei beiden Generes sehr viel lernen oder Dir vorab aus Tutorials anlesen bzw. entsprechende Videos schauen.


Ich meine die Einstiegs-Lernkurve für einen Totalnoob bis zu dem Punkt an dem man mitspielen kann und realistische Gewinnchancen hat.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Für mich war und ist RTS aber sowieso eher Singleplayer, und DA kann jeder Einsteiger problemlos "mitspielen", das war der Punkt.


Da magst du recht haben, aber da bleibt dann, dass Shooter und Actionadventures die direktere Befriedigung geben. Man ballert auf NPCs und sie kippen um, das Blut spratzt. Man metzelt Figuren mit dem Schwert um ... RTS ist da wesentlich entkoppelter. Abstrakter. Selbstverständlich findet Ersteres immer eine größere Zielgruppe.


----------



## Herbboy (28. März 2018)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich meine die Einstiegs-Lernkurve für einen Totalnoob bis zu dem Punkt an dem man mitspielen kann und realistische Gewinnchancen hat.


 ja, im Multiplayer völlige Zustimmung, aber mir ging es eben um Singleplayer, was für das Genre IMHO ein wichtiger Kaufgrund ist und daher viel damit zu run hat, ob RTS nun "tot" sind oder nicht.  



> Da magst du recht haben, aber da bleibt dann, dass Shooter und Actionadventures die direktere Befriedigung geben. Man ballert auf NPCs und sie kippen um, das Blut spratzt. Man metzelt Figuren mit dem Schwert um ... RTS ist da wesentlich entkoppelter. Abstrakter. Selbstverständlich findet Ersteres immer eine größere Zielgruppe.


 Ich mag beides, aber bei RTS eben kein Multiplayer, ich hasse es, wenn man quasi chancenlos ist, weil man immer wieder auf Leute stößt, die nicht unbedingt besser SIND, sondern nur besser WISSEN, man tun muss   Und bei einem RTS hat man dann schnell gar keinen Spaß mehr: ein paar Minuten Spiel, Ende - kein einziges Erfolgserlebnis, nix...   Bei einem Shooter hast du aber selbst wenn du mal letzter von 6 oder bei BF sogar letzter von mehr als 30 Spielern bist, hattest du immer wieder mal Erfolgserlebnisse, das motiviert mich viel mehr. 

Und im Multiplayer geht bei Shootern geht es mir um den Wettkampf und das Erfüllen von Zielen, nicht um eine "Befriedigung" durch Treffer oder gar durch die umfallenden Spielfuguren. Auch im Singleplayer geht es mir eher darum, ein Abenteuer zu erleben und dabei halt die Herausforderung habe, Gegner zu "töten". 


@Svenc: das liegt auch an der Definition von "Skill". Viele sehr reaktionsschnelle Spieler glauben, dass Reaktion und Zielgenaugkeit alles ist, und ertragen es nicht, wenn Spieler einfach doch mal schneller sind oder "Glück" haben oder nur schlauer sind und daher den "Skill-God" überraschen. Ich meine, dass man mehr Skill, nein Skill*s* braucht, weil die Ansprüche weiter gefächert sind als früher, und einige Oldschool-Hasen wollen das nicht wahrhaben, dass sie halt darin nicht mehr so gut sind bzw. einige die Reaktionsschnelle und Zielgenaugkeit durch andere Skills ausgleichen


----------



## Stirrling (24. April 2018)

Nach allen möglichen Versuchen weiß ich was mir fehlt. Bombastische Zwischensequenzen. Halo Wars ist seit Jahren die einzige Reihe, die das hinbekommt. 

Das war der Kitt und die Belohnung bei C&C und WC/SC damals. Für mich jedenfalls.


----------



## smart (24. Mai 2019)

Beim RTS geht es heutzutage nur um Multiplayer und da ist sehr viel reiz, ob SC2, WC3 oder Age of Empires. Timing beim Basisbau, Micro der Einheiten etc.


----------



## bltpgermany (14. Juni 2019)

Ich habe RTS Games maximal auf privaten LAN Partys gespielt, oder im Single Player.

Ich habe sie immer als kostengünstige Methode für Entwickler gesehen, um gute Geschichten zu erzählen. Starcraft, Warcraft Command & Conquer...

Warcraft ist für mich hier das beste Beispiel. Klar ist es aus meiner Sicht für mich tot. Ich habe es 2-3 Mal in den letzten 10 Jahren gespielt. Aber jetzt kommt das aber...

Es hat mir riesen Spaß gemacht... die Story, die Sounds, die Gelassenheit, mit der man diese Spiele teilweise angehen kann. Ich erwische mich heute noch, wie ich Sprachemotes aus Warcraft 3 vor mich hin brabble...

Und sehen wir uns mal die Alternative an. Es ist in WoW übergegangen. Ein Spiel das man am Besten - sofern es nach dem Entwickler geht - monatlich bezahlt und täglich 2-3 Stunden spielen sollte, nur damit alle 2 Jahre alles für die Tonne ist, und ich von vorne anfangen muss...

Will man das? Ich habe von 2006 - 2013 WoW gespielt... als ich von dem großen neuen Projekt "Titan" von Blizzard gehört habe, was letztendlich in der nächsten Beschäftigungstherapie "Overwatch" geendet ist, habe ich WoW kritischer beeugt, und festgestellt, dass mein monatlicher Beitrag von Blizzard eher für andere Spiele genutzt wurde und viele Dinge in WoW sich wiederholt hatten bzw. gleich aussahen. Items, Quests, Sounds...

Wozu erzähle ich das? Um zu sagen, ich hätte viel lieber ein Warcraft 4, Starcraft 3 und Diablo 4 gehabt, als dieses elende eintönige WoW was einfach nur Beschäftigungstherapie ist. Klar enthält es zum Teil auch eine gute Story, nur der Zeitaufwand steht in keinem Verhältnis zur Story.

Und sind wir mal ehrlich... wer einen aktiven Account hat logge sich ein, wer nicht schaue ein YouTube Video.... schaut euch alleine mal die Umhänge dieser "epischen" Spieler Charaktäre an, die man angeblich mit lvl XY darstellen soll... die sehen aus, wie Handtücher, die man sich um den Hals gebunden hat... es ist einfach viel zu altbacken... kann man da glaubwürde eine Waldelfe aus WC3 spielen, die ihre Heimat so erbittert verteidigt haben? Nein kann man nicht. A.) gibt es keine Nachtelfen Rüstungen oder Waffen, es sei denn man sucht sie sich qualvoll irgendwo selbst zusammen, und B.) trägt man keinen wehenden Umhang, weder gibt es etwas was man als Umhang bezeichnen kann, noch gibt es Wind oder Wetter oder Physik... ich kann nicht mal auf etwas in der Welt schießen... nur anvisierte Gegner können beschossen werden.

Alles in Allem nicht mein Ding. Zu alt, zu teuer, zu eintönig zu zeitintensiv.

Ich würde mich über RTS Games mit guter Story freuen.

P.S. Ein weiterer interessanter Schritt ist der Weg den God of War gagangen ist. Ein 3D SP Game. Aber hier kann man den Entwicklungsaufwand auch meist nur auf wenig spielbare Charaktäre begrenzen. 10 Unterschiedliche Helden zu spielen ist auch hier zu teuer... die Animationen, die kosten Darsteller, die müssen alle ins Ton Studio etc.. viel zu teuer alles.


----------



## Worrel (14. Juni 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und bei einem RTS hat man dann schnell gar keinen Spaß mehr: ein paar Minuten Spiel, Ende - kein einziges Erfolgserlebnis, nix...


Wieso sollte es bei RTS keine Erfolgserlebnisse geben!?

Ich erinnere mich an eine Runde Starcraft (classic), bei der meine Hauptbasis vom Gegner nieder gemäht wurde - ich hatte allerdings jede Menge Ressourcen angesammelt und noch zwei Außenposten (wo aber außer den Haupgebäuden nix stand). Da hab ich dann ratzfatz alle meine Ressourcen in eine Mutalisken Armee gesteckt (es war eine Insel Karte) und damit das Spiel doch noch gewonnen.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Juni 2019)

Ich sehe das komplett anders. Ich liebe Rundenstrategie. Aber das Genre RTS liebe ich ebenso. Ein liebevoll gemachtes neues C&C wäre mein Traum. Aber nicht so ein Murks wie der letzte neue Teil (Tiberian Dawn) oder gar dem Mobile-Ableger. Darauf kann ich verzichten. Aber der Konflikt zwischen GDI und NOD, Kane und Co. sind für mich immer noch legendär und meiner Meinung nach die besten C&C-Teile überhaupt. Gefolgt von den Ablegern Alarmstufe Rot. Generals war nicht so mein Fall. Gegen einen neuen Ableger der sich an den Stärken der alten Teile orientiert aber zeitgemäß weiterentwickelt hätte ich absolut nichts. Im Gegenteil. Oder ein neues Starcraft.

Ich erinnere nur an die Tiberiumsammler, die sich mal gern auf Engpässen/Brücken gegenseitig behindert haben (so daß man die Situation manuell klären mußte) oder mal eben der Meinung waren, daß es eine gute Idee ist mitten durch das feindliche Camp zu fahren.  Diese (früher legendären aber auch nervigen) KI-Aussetzer können aber in Zukunft gern ausbleiben.

Für mich ist die Luft aus dem Thema RTS absolut nicht heraus. Im Gegenteil. Dieses Genre wurde die letzten Jahre nur sträflichst vernachlässigt und wenn was kam waren es nur halbherzige Ansätze. Und ich brauche nicht unbedingt einen MP.  Ein paar launige Runden gegen die KI langen mir vollauf aus.

Aber auch die Commandos-Reihe, Desperados 1/2, Robin Hood, die Earth 21xx-Serie waren und sind teilweise immer noch für mich Spiele die ich sehr gern spiele (die alten Commandos-Teile gehen auf dem neuen Rechner aber leider nicht, da durch das Spieltempo was sich im Rahmen der Einstellungen nur unzurechend einbremsen läßt quasi unspielbar). Da setze ich große Hoffnungen auf das neue Remaster. Und eine CPU-Bremse (Software) will ich nicht einsetzen. Soll problematisch sein. Ich werde wohl nicht darum kommen, mir irgendwie einen alten PC zusammenzufrickeln um die alten Schätze wieder spielen zu können.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juni 2019)

inzwischen ist peter übrigens umgeschwenkt, und findet das rts-genre wieder ganz toll. so schnell kanns heutzutage gehen.


----------



## Loosa (14. Juni 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es bei RTS keine Erfolgserlebnisse geben!?



Du musst den Satz davor mit dazu nehmen, dann macht die Aussage mehr Sinn. 
_"ich hasse es, wenn man quasi chancenlos ist, weil man immer wieder auf Leute stößt, die nicht unbedingt besser SIND, sondern nur besser WISSEN, man tun muss"_

Das fiel mir bei Warcraft 2 irgendwann auf. Wer nach einem haargenauen Zeitplan die richtigen Sachen in der richtigen Reihenfolge baute, war eigentlich nicht mehr zu schlagen. Das fand ich ätzend langweilig. Malen nach Zahlen. RTS im Multiplayer hab ich seitdem fast komplett ignoriert.


----------



## Zybba (14. Juni 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> inzwischen ist peter übrigens umgeschwenkt, und findet das rts-genre wieder ganz toll. so schnell kanns heutzutage gehen.




Gut, dass im Artikel direkt auf seinen Meinungswechsel eingegangen wird.
Das entschärft eventuellen Gegenwind.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juni 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> inzwischen ist peter übrigens umgeschwenkt, und findet das rts-genre wieder ganz toll. so schnell kanns heutzutage gehen.


Wie ein Fähnchen im Wind. [emoji23]


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es bei RTS keine Erfolgserlebnisse geben!?


Ach Worrel, wieso reißt Du denn Zitate aus dem Zusammenhang? ^^   Ich schrieb damals, dass man als Einsteiger zu oft auf Gegner trifft, bei denen man dann keine Chance und einfach nur viel zu oft kein Erfolgserlebnis hat. Wenn, dann zitiere bitte alles. Bei Shootern aber hast du selbst dann, wenn du am Rundenende 4:20 Kills hast, bei den 4 Kills eben Erfolgserlebnisse UND das dann auch innerhalb von wenigen Minuten, u..a auch weil du da dank idR mindestens 4-6 Gegnern idR immer 2-3 dabei hast, die selber noch nicht so gut sind. Wenn ein Kill "sogar" den Leader trifft, ist es umso motivierender. Du bleibst IMHO eher motiviert, weiterzumachen, als wenn du bei einem RTS "pro Spielstunde" vlt nur 1x ein Erfolgserlebnis hast, weil du nur ganz selten auf ebenfalls noch unerfahrene Leute triffst und 9 von 10 Matches Sang und Klanglos verlierst. Viele würden schon nach 3 Partien die Lust verlieren und nicht mehr dranbleiben, weil es eben leicht passieren kann, dass du 3x am Stück mit einer riesigen Armee überrannt wirst, während Du grad noch die ersten Produktionsstätten baust... 


Natürlich kann es auch bei einem Shooter passieren, dass du so wenig Chancen hast, dass es keinen Spaß macht. Ich habe deswegen Black OPs4 auch gecancelt. Bei WW2 war ich stets einer der besten, bei BO4 aber hatte ich keine Chance mehr bzw. die etlichen EXTREM ärgerlichen Tode konnten von meinen wenigen Kills nicht aufgewogen werden. Das lag aber daran, dass BO4 eine "ich hab die Reaktionszeit eines 5G-Netzes und renne wild umher und will die meisten Kills"-Spielweise EXTREM bevorteilt und man mit "Nachdenken" nicht weiterkam. Bei zB Domination, an sich mein Lieblingsmodus, waren nach 2 Minuten nur noch Helis des Gegners in der Luft, und man konnte das Fahnenerobern vergessen. Und wenn mal kein Heli am Himmel war, campte das Gegnerteam an den Fahnen - denn durch die "super" Maparchitekturen gab es idR pro Fahne 5-6 Positionen, von denen aus man die Fahne gut im Blick hatte und selber in Deckung war. Echt klasse...  




> Ich erinnere mich an eine Runde Starcraft (classic), bei der meine Hauptbasis vom Gegner nieder gemäht wurde - ich hatte allerdings jede Menge Ressourcen angesammelt und noch zwei Außenposten (wo aber außer den Haupgebäuden nix stand). Da hab ich dann ratzfatz alle meine Ressourcen in eine Mutalisken Armee gesteckt (es war eine Insel Karte) und damit das Spiel doch noch gewonnen.


 LOL du kommst mit so einer ollen Kamelle als Beweis an? ^^  Du hast echt lange nicht mehr RTS online gespielt. Schon bei zB Starcraft 2 wärst du ansonsten auf Gegner gestoßen, die Deine Hauptbasis schon niedermähen, bevor Du auch nur einen einzigen Marine, geschweige denn einen Außenposten gebaut hast. Das ist schon längst kein "in Ruhe aufbauen" mehr, da kommt es oft darauf an, dass du hochkonzentriert die "optimale Baubeginn-Anfangsphase" aus YouTube-Tutorials möglichst 1:1 umsetzt, da darf kein Klick auch nur eine Sekunde zu spät kommen...  und auf letzteres hab ich keine Lust. Bei einem Shooter steigt man ein und kann sofort loslegen, da kann man theoretisch auch in der ersten Spielstunde mal der Rundenbeste sein, obwohl man noch nicht mal weiß, wie man eine Granate wirft und welchen Perk man nutzen könnte.


----------



## Worrel (14. Juni 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ach Worrel, wieso reißt Du denn Zitate aus dem Zusammenhang? ^^   Ich schrieb damals, dass man als Einsteiger zu oft auf Gegner trifft, bei denen man dann keine Chance und einfach nur viel zu oft kein Erfolgserlebnis hat. Wenn, dann zitiere bitte alles. Bei Shootern aber hast du selbst dann, wenn du am Rundenende 4:20 Kills hast, bei den 4 Kills eben Erfolgserlebnisse UND das dann auch innerhalb von wenigen Minuten,


... und bei RTS hast du ebenfalls Erfolgserlebnisse. Bloß werden sie nicht in harten Zahlen gemessen (Juhu, ich hab die Späher Einheit ausgeschaltet, bevor sie meine Basis gefunden hat!), bzw, da, wo es dann die Zahlen gibt (Einheitenstatistik/Replay) muß man sich erst reinfuchsen und mit früheren Matches vergleichen, um seine Taktik zu optimieren.



> Wenn ein Kill "sogar" den Leader trifft, ist es umso motivierender.


Gut, den Anfängerglück - Leaderkill gibt's in RTS Spielen nicht - es sei denn, du spielst so chaotisch, daß der "Profi" sich auf die falsche Gegenstrategie versteift. 



> Du bleibst IMHO eher motiviert, weiterzumachen, als wenn du bei einem RTS "pro Spielstunde" vlt nur 1x ein Erfolgserlebnis hast, weil du nur ganz selten auf ebenfalls noch unerfahrene Leute triffst und 9 von 10 Matches Sang und Klanglos verlierst.


... was bei deinem 4/20 Match ja ebenso der Fall wäre ...



> Viele würden schon nach 3 Partien die Lust verlieren und nicht mehr dranbleiben, weil es eben leicht passieren kann, dass du 3x am Stück mit einer riesigen Armee überrannt wirst, während Du grad noch die ersten Produktionsstätten baust...


a) Jammern, Aufgeben
b) aus seinen Fehlern lernen. Ob das jetzt _"Was mache ich gegen einen Zergling-Rush?" _oder _"Wo hat der den Raketenwerfer her?" _ist, sprich: das Genre - ist dabei egal.



> LOL du kommst mit so einer ollen Kamelle als Beweis an? ^^


Nun, das war schließlich die Hochzeit meines PvP Spielens (2 Monate durch Dialup iNet Verbindungen produzierte Telefonrechnungen à 300 DM gingen zum größten Teil auf die Kappe von Starcraft ... ). Logisch, daß meine "beste" Erfolgsgeschichte daher aus dieser Zeit kommt.



> Du hast echt lange nicht mehr RTS online gespielt. Schon bei zB Starcraft 2 wärst du ansonsten auf Gegner gestoßen, die Deine Hauptbasis schon niedermähen, bevor Du auch nur einen einzigen Marine, geschweige denn einen Außenposten gebaut hast. Das ist schon längst kein "in Ruhe aufbauen" mehr, da kommt es oft darauf an, dass du hochkonzentriert die "optimale Baubeginn-Anfangsphase" aus YouTube-Tutorials möglichst 1:1 umsetzt, da darf kein Klick auch nur eine Sekunde zu spät kommen...


Das war doch damals auch schon so, daß man sich seine Build Order genau polanen mußte, weil man sonst direkt von 2 Handvoll Zerglings aufgefressen wurde ...



> und auf letzteres hab ich keine Lust. Bei einem Shooter steigt man ein und kann sofort loslegen, da kann man theoretisch auch in der ersten Spielstunde mal der Rundenbeste sein, obwohl man noch nicht mal weiß, wie man eine Granate wirft und welchen Perk man nutzen könnte.


Das definiert aber nur die Höhe der Einstiegshürde, nicht die Anzahl der möglichen kleinen(!) Erfolgserlebnisse.


----------



## MrFob (14. Juni 2019)

RTS mag tot sein, aber wie dieser thread beweist muss das noch lange nicht heissen, dass wir sie nie wieder sehen werden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juni 2019)

C&C kehrt ja bald zurück. Und vielleicht - auch plus dem AoE2-Remaster/Remake/egal was - erlebt das Genre Dank dieser großen Namen vielleicht ja wieder ein Revival. Man wird sehen.


----------



## Batze (14. Juni 2019)

C&C wird niemals TOT sein.


----------



## MrFob (14. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zFUfF3Ws39E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Musste sein.


----------



## Batze (14. Juni 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Tiberian Sun war eh mit das geilste, und dann noch die Erweiterung Firestorm. Top. Eines, wenn nicht sogar mein Lieblings RTS Spiel.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... und bei RTS hast du ebenfalls Erfolgserlebnisse. Bloß werden sie nicht in harten Zahlen gemessen (Juhu, ich hab die Späher Einheit ausgeschaltet, bevor sie meine Basis gefunden hat!), bzw, da, wo es dann die Zahlen gibt (Einheitenstatistik/Replay) muß man sich erst reinfuchsen und mit früheren Matches vergleichen, um seine Taktik zu optimieren.


 Aber genau DARUM geht es doch: Wenn Du jetzt schilderst, dass man so lange spielen musst, dass man "sogar" deine Matches analysieren und Deine Taktik anhand von Statistiken und Replays anpassen musst, dann ist das schon FarBeyond "Einstieg" - Und das Thema ist ja eben der EINSTIEG in ein Game. Der ist eben IMHO demotivierend schwer im Vergleich zu einem Shooter. Das ist doch der Punkt! 

"Einstieg" sind doch nicht die ersten 20-30 Stunden oder so... ich rede von den ersten 4-5h - wenn man DA nur auf die Eier bekommt, muss man schon enorm frustresistent sein, um trotzdem weiterzuspielen. Bei einem Shooter ist das fast unmöglich, dass du nach 4-5h noch immer maximal pro 20Min-Runde höchstens 1-2 Kills hast... bei RTS kann es aber sein, dass du bei den ersten 10 Partien kein einziges Match gewonnen hast und bei 8 der Matches auch komplett überrannt wirst, wenn du eben "Einsteiger" - und darum geht es ja - bist. 



> Gut, den Anfängerglück - Leaderkill gibt's in RTS Spielen nicht - es sei denn, du spielst so chaotisch, daß der "Profi" sich auf die falsche Gegenstrategie versteift.


 Das muss kein Anfängerglück sein. Du kannst den auch ganz bewusst anvisiert und überrascht haben, aber weil Du die Maps noch nicht gut kennst, stirbst Du halt anfangs viel öfter als dass du selber Kills machst. 




> ... was bei deinem 4/20 Match ja ebenso der Fall wäre …


 Nein, weil du dann in 15-20 Minuten bereits 4 Erfolgserlebnisse hattest. Bei einem RTS-Game kann es viele Stunden dauern, bis du endlich mal Erfolg hast - außer du bist schon ein sehr guter RTS-Spieler und musst nur die Details des Games noch richtig lernen. 




> a) Jammern, Aufgeben
> b) aus seinen Fehlern lernen. Ob das jetzt _"Was mache ich gegen einen Zergling-Rush?" _oder _"Wo hat der den Raketenwerfer her?" _ist, sprich: das Genre - ist dabei egal.


 Nö, weil du eben in der Anfangsphase bei einem Shooter immer auch mal punktest und sichtbar Erfolg hast.



> Das war doch damals auch schon so, daß man sich seine Build Order genau polanen mußte, weil man sonst direkt von 2 Handvoll Zerglings aufgefressen wurde …


 Heute isses noch schlimmer...   ich persönlich habe gar keinen Bock auf dieses hektische Spielen im Onlinemodus von RTS-Games, bei dem man nur mithalten kann, wenn man vorher Dutzende Stunden den exakten Ablauf seiner Bauaufträge usw. geübt hat. Da spiele ich lieber entspannt auf "leicht" gegen die KI oder nen Shooter oder was ganz anderes. 



> Das definiert aber nur die Höhe der Einstiegshürde, nicht die Anzahl der möglichen kleinen(!) Erfolgserlebnisse.


 Wenn die Einstiegshürde gering ist, hast du doch automatisch auch Erfolgserlebnisse, gerade bei einem Shooter, wo es nicht nur "win oder lose", sondern auch Kills und Assists oder auch zB Flaggeneroberungen gibt.


----------



## Worrel (14. Juni 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nein, weil du dann in 15-20 Minuten bereits 4 Erfolgserlebnisse hattest. Bei einem RTS-Game kann es viele Stunden dauern, bis du endlich mal Erfolg hast - außer du bist schon ein sehr guter RTS-Spieler und musst nur die Details des Games noch richtig lernen.


Aber nur, weil du "Erfolg" bei einem Shooter anders definierst als bei einem RTS.
Beim RTS nimmst du als Kriterium den "Endsieg" und beim Shooter auch die kleinen Erfolge.
Die gibt es beim RTS aber eben auch. Und wenn es nur ist, daß du deine Build Order sauber runter gespielt hast; rechtzeitig expandiert hast, um deinen Ressourcen Nachschub zu sichern, einen Spähertrupp eliminiert oder selbst schnell genug einen zusammen gestellt hast.

Und auch bei einem Shooter muß man Zeit zum Lernen investieren - nimm nur mal die drei Dutzend Helden in Overwatch mit ihren völlig unterschiedlichen Spielweisen und Fähigkeiten. Daß man mit Lucios Schild DVa's "Nerf this" kontern kann, steht ja auch nirgends, das muß man ausprobieren, rausfinden und im Idealfall als Konter Tabelle auswendig lernen.



> Wenn die Einstiegshürde gering ist, hast du doch automatisch auch Erfolgserlebnisse, gerade bei einem Shooter, wo es nicht nur "win oder lose", sondern auch Kills und Assists oder auch zB Flaggeneroberungen gibt.


... und in RTS gibt es etwa keine alternativen Spielmodi und -ziele ...?
(siehe zB MOBAs oder den Coop Modus von SC2)


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juni 2019)

Auf Steam gibt es doch jede Menge Echtzeitstrategiespiele :o


----------



## Batze (14. Juni 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Auf Steam gibt es doch jede Menge Echtzeitstrategiespiele :o



Die aber niemanden interessiert.
Oder welches Spiel meinst du gerade.?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aber nur, weil du "Erfolg" bei einem Shooter anders definierst als bei einem RTS.
> Beim RTS nimmst du als Kriterium den "Endsieg" und beim Shooter auch die kleinen Erfolge.
> Die gibt es beim RTS aber eben auch. Und wenn es nur ist, daß du deine Build Order sauber runter gespielt hast; rechtzeitig expandiert hast, um deinen Ressourcen Nachschub zu sichern, einen Spähertrupp eliminiert oder selbst schnell genug einen zusammen gestellt hast.


 Natürlich gibt es Leute, die schon DAS als Erfolge zählen. Die kennen sich dann aber schon aus, die wissen, was Sache ist. 

Aber als echter Einsteiger nimmt man das sicher nicht so wahr, da man mit der ganzen "Szene" des OnlineRTS nicht vertraut ist und gar nicht weiß, was einen erwartet, wenn man nur die Singleplayer-Kampagne gewohnt ist. Daher fehlen Erfolgserlebnisse eben IMHO in den ersten Stunden oder auch länger. Man spielt so, wie man es vom SP gewohnt ist, und hat Null Chance ohne zu wissen, warum. Bei einem Shooter kannst du aber prinzipiell aus dem SP-Modus direkt in den Multiplayer und hast du idR schon in den ersten Minuten den ein oder anderen Kill und daher sofort klar sichtbares Erfolgserlebnisse und nicht nur ein Erfolgserlebnis, dass du nur zu schätzen weißt, wenn du schon genau weißt, wie es Online generell abgeht. 




> Und auch bei einem Shooter muß man Zeit zum Lernen investieren - nimm nur mal die drei Dutzend Helden in Overwatch mit ihren völlig unterschiedlichen Spielweisen und Fähigkeiten. Daß man mit Lucios Schild DVa's "Nerf this" kontern kann, steht ja auch nirgends, das muß man ausprobieren, rausfinden und im Idealfall als Konter Tabelle auswendig lernen.


 Overwatch ist nicht das, was ich als klassischen Shooter bezeichnen würde. Das ist ja wegen der Charaktere und deren Skills eher schon ein "Rollenspiel-Shooter". Ich meine typische Shooter we Cod oder Battlefield - da bist du quasi sofort drin und kannst theoretisch auch in deiner ersten Runde ganz oben landen. Bei zB Arma bist du auch verloren, das ist auch für Einsteiger irre frustrierend. 



> ... und in RTS gibt es etwa keine alternativen Spielmodi und -ziele ...?
> (siehe zB MOBAs oder den Coop Modus von SC2)


 Was ich meinte war, dass du schon in den ersten Stunden auch dann, wenn du keine gute KD-Ratio hast, auch mal ein Erfolgserlebnis "Flagge erobert" hast, und zwar häufig und nicht nur zum ersten Mal nach 5h Spielzeit und dann erst wieder nach weiteren 4h.


----------



## Worrel (15. Juni 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es Leute, die schon DAS als Erfolge zählen.


Genauso wie Leute, die schon einzelne Kills in einem Shooter als Erfolg zählen, auch wenn das Match als ganzes verloren wurde. 



> Die kennen sich dann aber schon aus, die wissen, was Sache ist.


Also für _"schnell genug Abwehreinheiten und -Gebäude aufgebaut"_ braucht man kein Einstein zu sein oder jahrelang Spielerfahrung zu sammeln, um das als Erfolg zu erkennen. 



> Man spielt so, wie man es vom SP gewohnt ist, ...


... wo es aber auch Missionen gibt, in denen man unter Zeitdruck möglichst viele Einheiten produzieren, Stellungen verteidigen oder bestimmte Punkte einnehmen mußte. Zudem gibt es ja auch noch "gegen KI" Modi, in denen man in Ruhe üben kann.


----------



## Peter Bathge (15. Juni 2019)

Echtzeit-Strategie ist immer noch tot. Daran ändert auch ein sehr gutes Remaster eines 20 Jahre alten Spiels nicht, es unterstreicht es eher noch.

_- Das Fähnchen im Wind_


----------



## Zybba (15. Juni 2019)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Echtzeit-Strategie ist immer noch tot. Daran ändert auch ein sehr gutes Remaster eines 20 Jahre alten Spiels nicht, es unterstreicht es eher noch.



Diese Aussage impliziert auf jeden Fall, dass du deine Meinung revidiert hättest:


			
				Peter Batghe schrieb:
			
		

> Peter hatte die Echtzeit-Strategie bereits totgeschrieben. Dann spielte er auf der E3 2019 erstmals das 4K-Remaster von Age of Empires 2.



Den Artikel habe ich aber nicht gelesen, wegen der Paywall.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juni 2019)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Echtzeit-Strategie ist immer noch tot. Daran ändert auch ein sehr gutes Remaster eines 20 Jahre alten Spiels nicht, es unterstreicht es eher noch.
> 
> _- Das Fähnchen im Wind_


Das hatte man zum Rundenstrategie-Genre auch gesagt... Und siehe was ein modernes XCOM bewirkt hat. 

Es besteht durchaus die Möglichkeit dass RTS wieder in Mode kommt, genauso wie Echtzeit-Taktik, was man an dem Commandos2-Remaster und Desperados 3 bereits erahnen kann. Man muss abwarten wie es die heutige Gamer-Generation annehmen wird.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Genauso wie Leute, die schon einzelne Kills in einem Shooter als Erfolg zählen, auch wenn das Match als ganzes verloren wurde.


 Ein Kill ist nun mal definitiv ein klar sichtbarer Erfolg, ein Mini-Sieg in einem Duell. Beim Bauen ist es aber kein sichtbarer Erfolg im Duell-Sinne. Und DASS das Gebäude steht ist für mich gefühlt kein "Erfolg" - jedenfalls kein größerer als wenn ich in einem Shooter die Taste für "ducken" gefunden habe...  



> Also für _"schnell genug Abwehreinheiten und -Gebäude aufgebaut"_ braucht man kein Einstein zu sein oder jahrelang Spielerfahrung zu sammeln, um das als Erfolg zu erkennen.


 Für Achievement-Nerds mag das ein "Erfolg" sein, aber ansonsten ist es nur dann ein Erfolgserlebnis, wenn man weiß, dass in einem Onlinematch das gar nicht so leicht ist. Und genau das ist ja der Punkt: ohne sich schon vorher genau mit der Spielmechanik zu beschäftigen, also als Einsteiger (und darum geht es doch!!! ), wird man nicht mal den "Erfolg" haben, dass man den ersten Abwehrturm gebaut hat, ohne schon in Grund und Boden gestampft worden zu sein. 

Das Bauen ist ja eine total simple Sache - das Schwere ist, dass man schnell genug und in der richtigen Reihenfolge klickt, um schnell genug zu bauen - das ist nur dann ein "Erfolg", wenn man die Materie schon kennt. Also KEIN Einsteiger mehr ist.  Das ist eben "gefühlt" IMHO für einen Einsteiger gar kein klar sichtbares Erfolgserlebnis, wenn er lange genug überlebt, um den ach so schweren Befehl zum Bau eines Abwehrturmes zu geben - ganz anders als ein Kill, da hast du klar ersichtlich einen Gegner fürs Erste "besiegt", ein Mini-Duell gewonnen, und das obwohl du bisher lediglich mit der Steuerung eines Shooters vertraut warst und den aktuellen Shooter noch nicht kennst.




> ... wo es aber auch Missionen gibt, in denen man unter Zeitdruck möglichst viele Einheiten produzieren, Stellungen verteidigen oder bestimmte Punkte einnehmen mußte.


 nix für ungut, aber im SP ist das um Welten entspannter als online. Das ist echt gar kein Vergleich. Ebenso Skirmish gegen die KI.


----------



## Worrel (15. Juni 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ein Kill ist nun mal definitiv ein klar sichtbarer Erfolg, ein Mini-Sieg in einem Duell. Beim Bauen ist es aber kein sichtbarer Erfolg im Duell-Sinne.


Weil der Verlauf einer RTS Partie nicht mit einem Duell vergleichbar ist, sondern eben mit dem taktischen Aufeinandertreffen von Armeen.
Das muß man nicht mögen, aber man sollte schon akzeptieren, daß es in Spielen auch Erfolgserlebnisse jenseits von _"Juhu, Kopfschuß!" _geben kann.



> Und DASS das Gebäude steht ist für mich gefühlt kein "Erfolg" - jedenfalls kein größerer als wenn ich in einem Shooter die Taste für "ducken" gefunden habe...


Du führst doch hier den absoluten Noob als Beispiel an: und der hat eben ein Erfolgserlebnis, wenn er nicht ratzfatz umgezergt wird, sondern diese Partie mal länger überlebt hat - zB, weil er genug Verteidigungstürme zur Verteidigung seiner Basis bauen konnte.



> Und genau das ist ja der Punkt: ohne sich schon vorher genau mit der Spielmechanik zu beschäftigen, also als Einsteiger (und darum geht es doch!!! ), wird man nicht mal den "Erfolg" haben, dass man den ersten Abwehrturm gebaut hat, ohne schon in Grund und Boden gestampft worden zu sein.
> Das Bauen ist ja eine total simple Sache - das Schwere ist, dass man schnell genug und in der richtigen Reihenfolge klickt, um schnell genug zu bauen - das ist nur dann ein "Erfolg", wenn man die Materie schon kennt. Also KEIN Einsteiger mehr ist.


Dann darfst du bei den Shooterspielern aber auch nicht von 4-5h reden, sondern darfst nur das erste Spiel beurteilen - was auch immer das bringen soll ... _*shrug*_

Fakt ist doch: egal, welches Spiel: man lernt mit jeder Partie, egal, ob man gewinnt oder verliert. Und egal, ob das Gelernte ist: _"Ups, hier kann mich ein Scharfschütze erledigen, da sollte ich in Deckung gehen" _oder _"Mist, erstmal 20 Arbeiter zu bauen ist ja scheiße, wenn die keiner verteidigen kann"_

Ich versteh nicht, wieso du das Entdecken, Ausprobieren und Lernen von Taktiken, Build Orders & Co so gar nicht als Teil eines Erfolgserlebnisses sehen kannst ...


----------



## Peter Bathge (16. Juni 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Diese Aussage impliziert auf jeden Fall, dass du deine Meinung revidiert hättest:
> [...]
> 
> Den Artikel habe ich aber nicht gelesen, wegen der Paywall.



Na dann kann ich dir ja sagen: Nein, habe ich nicht


----------



## PsychoticDad (16. Juli 2019)

Also auf Spiele wie Supreme Commander, Ashes of the Singularity, Sins of a Solar Empire, Cossacks, etc. möchte ich nicht verzichten. Es ist schade das kaum noch was neues in diesem Bereich rauskommt.  Rundenstrategie kommt leider nicht an das Gefühl der Massenschlachten und dem mehr oder weniger kontrolliertem Chaos ran das man bei diesen Spielen hat. Umgekehrt kann auch kein RTS das Gefühl erzeugen das zB. Battle Brothers vermittelt, deswegen bin ich der Meinung das beide Genres ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben.


----------



## Hullabullat (23. Februar 2020)

Meine ganze RTS-Erfahrung beschränkt sich auf ca. eine Stunde, die ich damals Dune II gegeben habe - mit dem Fazit, dass ich es bis heute für dumm halte, sich in siner Freizeit dem Stress auszusetzen, den ein unnötig hektischer Kampf gegen einen unsichtbaren Gegner unter ständigem Zeitdruck zu kämpfen, anstatt in Ruhe gut überlegte Entscheidungen zu treffen. Denn Stress bietet der Alltag genug. es macht einfach gar keinen Sinn sich so Etwas freiwillig zu geben.
RTS war somit für mich immer nur Schrott. Gut, dass das Zeug endlich Weg ist!


----------

